# Emachines M6807 Laptop

## KePSuX

Yea, the AMD64 one. I might buy one. Anyone have any luck installing on this machine? I know 2.6.1 has amd64 support built in so I'm not worried about that. I'm worried about motherboard chipset and screen resolution (its a 17 inch wide screen) problems. Even with the kernel supporting the 64 bit CPU will any aplications take advantage of it yet? I looked at it last night, its a sweet looking machine for the price.

----------

## KePSuX

Welp, I went to Best Buy today and ran a Knoppix CD on the Emachines laptop. It would only boot in failsafe mode, but it booted and everything worked without a hitch. It didnt like to 802.11g network card - but that I can deal with for the time being. I think I will be picking one up when i collect the means.

----------

## sdprange

I'm in the process of installing Gentoo on my eMachines 6805 (no DVD writer, otherwise identical).  I had extreme difficulties with the more recent amd64 LiveCDs--the 2004 LiveCD gets stuck during boot by an infinite number of 'unknown key released' messages.  The CD prior never makes it past 'Starting Gentoo ...'.  Finally, the 1109 LiveCD booted, with the nofb and noapic (network didn't work without this).  I'll let you know how this turns out.

Sean

----------

## sdprange

Currently I am unable to get the operating system functional on this laptop.  With kernel 2.6.1 (dev-sources) I get the following message repeated infinitely:

atkbd.c:  Unknown key released (translated set 0, code 0x41 on isa0060/serio0)

I have no idea how to approach this problem.  Thoughts, anyone?

Sean

----------

## DefconAlpha

Hey guys, if you are interested in building the latest gentoo-dev-sources kernel, i will post my .config from my gentoo64 m6805... (in windows right now... can't exactly read my ext3 partition and i can't use my wireless in linux) granted, the wireless and ati video *do not* work, but everything functions as expected.

There are still a lot of software issues, and frankly it just isn't there yet... i have to run X in VESA mode. the ethernet controller only works with pci=noacpi on boot (yeah, the only working livecd would work only with noapic...).

but damn does it rip through encoding movies/music like none other :)

----------

## DefconAlpha

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C bit-banging

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=y

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

----------

## Elotemuygrande

My M6805 is in the mail and will be here tommorow(ish).  I'll be sure to post the results of my gentoo exploits here if I get it working.  

For those who have one, is there any hope of ati-drivers working when in 32bit mode, or do these only support desktop 9600 as ATI says? I have a feeling ATI will never release decent 64-bit drivers this year as none of their emails even attempt to address my questions.

----------

## KePSuX

 *Elotemuygrande wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For those who have one, is there any hope of ati-drivers working when in 32bit mode, or do these only support desktop 9600 as ATI says? I have a feeling ATI will never release decent 64-bit drivers this year as none of their emails even attempt to address my questions.

 

Wait a second...by 64-bit mode do you mean the 64-bit CPU or something graphics related? I was unaware that the drivers for devices had to be written specifically for a 64bit machine as well as the OS and software - I though the drivers were cross architecture compatible. I, by the way don't know much about 64 bit processing so if someone has a better explanation that would be awesome.

By the way..please post your results. This is very helpful, as I will be getting one of these laptops within a month (crosses fingers).

----------

## sdprange

Thanks Defcon, I'm going to try out your config file.  Hopefully I can get past the keyboard problem, and tackle others such as X display driver, wireless networking, and if I'm lucky the CF card reader.  I am really enjoying this notebook, but it'd be nice if I could get a real OS installed on it!

Sean

----------

## DefconAlpha

when i say 64 bit mode i really mean the kernel is in 64 bit mode. userland is in 64 bit mode; some programs will work in a 32 bit compatibility mode... so you can try and emerge ati-drivers in 64 bit... but the little wrapper that they compile will fail and you are left with no driver :P

yeahyeah, i'm a computer science major so i should be able to hack that apart... but dammit ati...

BTW, need to get a CF card and try it out in the reader... i still haven't even tried it in linux yet

before you buy one of these things... two words of wisdom: OS X.

----------

## ajv

hmm...I am not to glad to see this post. I have been looking around here reading up on the amd64 in preparation for the arrival of my M6805. It will be waiting at my house when I get home today. Hopefully I have better results than some have reported. I like difficult installs as long as I know it is possible, but from reading this thread there really isn't a light at the end of the tunnel...

Anyway, has anyone tried a 32 bit install?? I mean setting the cflags to athlon-xp and compliling everything that way? I plan on doing both installs on this machine.

Any more success/failures please post..

TIA

ajv

----------

## ajv

Ok, I got my M6805 today and I put in the live cd released on 01-24-2004 and booted up. I got the boot prompt and it doesn't matter if I enter 

```
gentoo

gentoo noacpi

gentoo nofb

gentoo nofb noacpi

```

I get the same problem. The splash screen comes up and shows the progress bar, but the progress bar never moves and it just sits there doing nothing until I force a power off. 

Any suggestions??

TIA

ajv

----------

## sdprange

Ajv, regarding the splash screen problem...you'll need to omit 'gentoo' from your boot options (ie, just enter nofb noapic).  Despite what it says, it's loading the fb enabled kernel, and that's the problem.  One of the LiveCDs works with gentoo_nofb (or something like that), but I couldn't get it to boot.  Hope this helps.

Sean

----------

## ajv

Ok, I just downloaded the newest live cd and booted with

```
gentoo-nofb

gentoo-nofb noacpi
```

and I could then see the boot messages go by. It turns out I am getting the same unknown key release message as stated above.

So right now I am downloading the 1.4 athlon-xp live cd and I am going to try using it and just do a 32-bit install for now.

If anyone has an idea on how to get rid of this 'unknown key release' mesage I would appreciate the help.

TIA

ajv

----------

## Belfy

i've seen the key released error message alot from people who are using non standard keyboards. (elsewhere on the gentoo forums)

Maybe this computer needs a keyboard map redrawn specifically for it (or maybe it matches another map)

----------

## Elotemuygrande

Just got mine yesterday.  The latest amd64 livecd image does fail with the atkbd.c error no matter what I do, but the circa august image seems to work fine with the noapic option.  I didn't get far however because the via-rhine driver doesn't seem to work properly.  I can enable it and cause an IP conflict with another machine, but I cannot make it ping anyone, resolve dns names, or respond to dhcp.  32-bit Mandrake 9.2 will install perfectly but has the same problem with the network interface, while no knoppix cd will boot at all.  I was shocked when the bloated default Mandrake kernel compiled in about 200 seconds  :Smile:  . The modules took a while longer though.  Oh, and in the above post I was refering to 64-bit cpu mode, not graphics mode.  I remember someone above saying you could possibly use the ati-drivers modules with a little hacking on the install program and utilities, but AFAIK since they are 32-bit binary modules they cannot be inserted into a 64-bit kernel, at least that's what I remember reading in the gentoo amd64 tech-notes.

----------

## KePSuX

 *Elotemuygrande wrote:*   

>  while no knoppix cd will boot at all.

 

I got a knopixx CD to boot in failsafe mode at a floor model in my local Best Buy.

----------

## ajv

I am in the process of doing an install on my M6805 using the athlon-xp live cd right now, and so far everything is working properly. It kinda sucks that I can't use the 64-bit processor but using it like a 32-bit athlon-xp is working fine. 

btw...here is the output from the bootstrapping and emerge system commands

```
time scripts/bootstrap.sh

local 126m34.282s

user 68m7.790s

sys 52m28.100s

time emerge system

real 42m40.002s

user 28m55.960s

sys 9m10.740s

```

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KePSuX

 *ajv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> time scripts/bootstrap.sh
> 
> ...

 

Oh my.

----------

## DefconAlpha

hey, did you guys know that the older amd64 livecd does work for the m6805/7?

m6805 amd64 livecd

boot command (for livecd):

```
nofb noapic
```

alternatively:

```
gentoo noapic
```

when you build the kernel (finalized system), make sure you use

```
pci=noacpi
```

in your kernel boot command or your via-rhine will never work (at least mine did not)

----------

## ajv

Well, I finished building my system using 32-bit mode as an athlon-xp. Everything seemed to work fine, but now I get lockups in openbox. I think I am going to try a different kernel ( right now I'm using mm-sources ), maybe gentoo-dev-sources. I also think it could be a problem with the video drivers. I emerge ati-drivers, but I'm not sure how I am supposed to go about using them but hopefully I can find some time this afternoon to mess with it. 

>>DefconAlpha - I was unaware that that livecd worked. I am downloading it now and will try it out tonight. Thanks for the tip!

ajv

----------

## thither

 *DefconAlpha wrote:*   

> hey, did you guys know that the older amd64 livecd does work for the m6805/7?
> 
> boot command (for livecd):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi all...  I managed to get a install going by booting from the above livecd, and then running a bootstrap install from the stage1-20040201 tarballs on the gentoo mirrors.  After many trials and tribulations, I've finally managed to get a working kenrnel that will boot without hanging or locking up the system, etc.

I'm still having no luck getting my ethernet card to work, however.  Does anyone have any advice on this one?  The only kernel that worked for me was linux-2.6.1-gentoo-r1 (=gentoo-dev-sources of a day or so ago).  The kernel does seem do recognize that the ethernet card exists when it boots:

```
eth0: VIA VT6102 Rhine-II at 0x1800, 00:03:25:0d:98:67, IRQ 16
```

...and it is correctly reporting the card's MAC address, but it just hangs when I try to get a dhcp response from it.  I'm fairly sure the network is OK, as I have full connectivity (and I get a DHCP response) in windows XP.

Anybody have advice on this?

Also, has anybody got the wireless card or modem working?  And what kernels have you had success with?

TIA 

thither

----------

## ajv

Hey, I too was able to install using the older livecd and then installed from stage1-amd64-20040201 however, on boot I get the errror

```
atkbd.c key release error ( or something like this )
```

and I cannot boot into the new kernel. I am using the latest gentoo-dev-sources ( same as you ). Did you enable the atkbd in the input section of the kernel config?? Otherwise, what is your boot options.

About the network card, I got it to work in my 32-bit install by appending 

```
acpi=off noapic
```

to my kernel boot command. However I haven't gotten to try this in the 64-bit installation because of the keyboard error.

Hope that helps you, and hope you can help me!

ajv

----------

## mankei

Hi after days of tweaking I have finally installed amd64 gentoo on my M6805 laptop, so I thought I might share my experience with everyone. This is my first time using gentoo so comments are welcomed.

LiveCD

As many have mentioned, only the 20030822 version works, and 

```
nofb noapic
```

must be entered at the boot prompt otherwise the ethernet card would not work. The exact problem seems to be that the bios is buggy and the card is assigned the wrong IRQ when acpi is enabled.

Even with the above parameters there is 50/50 chance that some usb modules would segfault and the booting process cannot finish.

kernel

DefconAlpha's .config works fine, but you can modularize most of the hardware support except usb support, which must be compiled into the kernel, otherwise the atkbd.c error would come up.

Include support for the VIA IDE chipset: 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y
```

In menuconfig I set the default cpufreq governor to be userspace so that I can manually change the cpufreq through /proc/sys/cpu/0/speed.

Patch the kernel with patches found at http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/ so that cpufreq and pcmcia work.

You may also use the .config found on that website.

Boot the kernel with the parameter pci=noacpi otherwise the ethernet card won't work.

hardware

the acpi event interface doesn't seem to catch any relevant events at all, so acpid is useless.

Pressing Fn+F3 (toggling external monitor) hangs the machine. The wireless card won't start with Fn+F2. Fn+F3 does nothing. Fn+F7 and Fn+F8  (brightness) work, but can hang the machine if pressed too rapidly.

ndiswrapper won't compile, because it includes one line of 32bit inline assembly.

xfree86-drm and ati-drivers don't work, and with xfree-4.3.0 the radeon driver doesn't work either and you must use vesa.

radeon and 1280x800 works with xfree-4.3.99.902 though. You can emerge xfree-4.3.99.902 by commenting the corresponding entry out in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask and type in

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge xfree-4.3.99.902
```

ATI hasn't released binary drivers for the AMD64 architecture yet, so direct rendering is disabled.

applications

openmotif compiles without problems now, so you can use that with emacs.

evolution won't compile with pda support, so set -pda in the USE flag.

emacs, synergy (~x86), openoffice-bin (~amd64), mplayer, xmms, mozilla, galeon and gnome compile fine, but gnome-font-properties segfaults upon start.

If you use mplayer put

```
monitoraspect=1.6
```

 in /etc/mplayer.conf

acroread segfaults upon start even if all the relevant 32-bit libraries are installed.  No luck with the emerge version or the binaries from the adobe website.

Last edited by mankei on Sun Feb 08, 2004 11:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ponds

So what do you guys think over all about this bad boy?

Seems like alot of bang for the buck.

What its performance like in 32-bit, comparatively?

I'm going to be buying a laptop in the next few weeks, specifically with the intent to run Gentoo, and am looking at this one right now.

----------

## ajv

>>>mankei

Thanks! I got the amd64 version installed and working thanks to you. I used the config from the website where the patch is and everything went smoothly. 

One question though, do you have direct rendering working?? When I do

```
glxinfo | grep rendering 
```

I get 'no'. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks again,

ajv

----------

## mankei

Nope, from my /var/log/XFree86.0.log:

```
...

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer cards

...
```

The only way seems to be using the binary driver from ATI, but I don't think they have released one for the AMD64 2.6 kernel yet.

----------

## gmh

Cant login and get atkbd.c error 

I get a bunch of atkbd.c errors then  cant login 

keyboard unresponsive at login prompt

thanks

----------

## gmh

Used http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/

config

Thanks

----------

## gmh

Hey could anyone let me know iif there is an easy no daming way to remove the "designed for windows xp" sticker from the notebook and the license sticker on the bottom

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ajv

Well, here's the summary of things that aren't ( or I can't get ) working...

wireless - tried the wrapper but couldn't get it to compile. I wonder if I compile it on a 32-bit machine if it will be able to run on this one. I may try later.

touchpad - can't get any of the extra functionality out of it. Mainly I'm pissed about not having tap-to-click or scrolling. Evidently the synaptics driver won't compile properly against the 4.3.99.902

the multimedia buttons - not recognized by xev, I don't know of any other way to find out what key codes they cause

no direct rendering - no solution to this one other than ati giving us some 64 bit drivers. I won't hold my breath.

I haven't tried any of the multimedia card readers, but I assume that you could get them working. Other than these things, I think this laptop is really great!! Hopefully soon there will be more support and we can get more things working.

BTW - If anyone has gotten any of the things above working, please let me know,  and how.

Thanks,

ajv

----------

## DefconAlpha

64 bit linux really doesn't seem to be suited for this laptop quite yet... you really only get a minimally functional linux terminal / vesa X system.

The trackpad does officially suck.

Oh, and my optical drive has already broken in it....

...OS X at last :)

----------

## gmh

What are the optimal frequency settings for the display

Thanks

----------

## ajv

>>>DefconAlpha

I agree with you on that one. As a matter of fact I am in the process of doing a stage 3 athlon-xp install on it. I plan on using the 2.4.24 kernel wit it instead of the latest. From my expirimentation it seems as though I should be able to get most of the hardware functioning properly that way.

>>gmh

I am using 37.5-60.0 for the horizontal sync and 50-70 for the vertical and it is looking nice!

----------

## ajv

Ok, I am now running my M6805 in 32-bit mode as an athlon-xp. Everything is working properly ( video, touchpad, ethernet card ) except the wireless card. I downloaded the ndiswrapper and got the .inf and .sys files from the windows partition and everything compiled fine. On boot, the modules load fine. However, I get nothing in ifconfig -a or iwconfig. Also, the little light indicating the wireless card is powered on doesn't light up. I am thinking maybe this is the problem. Alt+F2 does nothing. In the BIOS I set RF to 'On', but still nothing.

Has anyone gotten anywhere with this?? This is the last piece of the puzzle and I'll be happy.

Thanks for any help,

Adam

----------

## Elotemuygrande

I just ran the memtest program contained on the livecd and it showed up with 1000+ errors in a number of locations.  If you have this laptop you might want to check it also; maybe they're using very low grade sticks. I'll see if I can get a replacement tonight.

----------

## thither

The touchpad is working great for me, including tap-to-click and scrolling, in both gpm and XF86 (4.3.99.902).  I'm running the vanilla kernel.org 2.6.2 kernel with the muru patches.

To get it working I had to add psmouse.proto=imps to my boot string.  I also reran the Synaptics drivers in WinXP, which seem to include some sort of flash/firmware update - don't know if this had anything to do with it.

Has anybody had any luck with the modem yet?  WinXP reports it at com3, but I'm not having any luck connecting to ttyS2 (or any ttyS? ports).  I'm a bit of a gentoo newbie and am unfamiliar with devfs, is there something obvious I'm missing here?  I am seeing this in my lspci output:

```
00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)
```

Can anyone clue me in?

----------

## ajv

I too have the touchpad working great. Only difference is I am running in 32-bit mode ( me --> cheater ). I have pretty much given up on the 64-bit for now   :Crying or Very sad: 

Anyway, sorry, I can not help you with the modem, I haven't even looked twice at it since I have no need for it. However, I am having hell getting the wireless card working ( which I do need ) using the ndiswrapper package. I dunno, I just can't get it working.

So if anyone can help thither with his modem and me with the wifi card, it would be much appreciated!!  :Very Happy: 

ajv

----------

## ajv

Does anyone know if it is possible to replace to mini pci wireless card in this laptop? We have access to it via the bottom removable panel but I don't want to mess this thing up since it is quite new. So if anyone has, knows how to, or knows where I can get a new pci card to replace the Broadcom one in here, please let me know... I am getting desperate.

TIA

ajv

----------

## thither

 *ajv wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if it is possible to replace to mini pci wireless card in this laptop? We have access to it via the bottom removable panel but I don't want to mess this thing up since it is quite new. So if anyone has, knows how to, or knows where I can get a new pci card to replace the Broadcom one in here, please let me know... I am getting desperate.

 

ajv, have you tried a regular PCMCIA card?  I'd certainly give that a shot before trying a mini-pci replacement, and you can get 802.11 cards for dirt cheap these days.  You might want to look around and make sure the card you get is supported, though - maybe at this faq.

----------

## ajv

>>> thither

Well, you see, I really don't like PCMCIA cards. I hate having to carry them around and have a bulky antennea sticking out the side of my laptop just waiting to be broken off. Anyway, I ordered a new mini pci card today. I has an Atheos chipset which, from what I've read, should work no problem with the madwifi drivers. It wasn't too bad, only $100 and if I can't get it to work in my laptop I can send it back and get a refund.

This is the one I ordered:

http://www.discountechnology.com/products/wistron-802.11abg/Acer_NeWeb_802.11a%2Bb%2Bg_mini_pci.htm

Wish me luck   :Very Happy:   and I will post back here after I get it in to tell the results of my ventures.

ajv

----------

## scottymace

The driver is here:

ftp://ftp.smlink.com/linux/unsupported/

It's a pain to use, you have to run an executible to activate the modem.  I suppose it could be scripted, but still is a pain.

----------

## thither

Thanks scottymace...  I tried the latest version (2.96) from their FTP site, but it includes a binary .o file which is compiled as 32-bit and can't be linked in 64-bit mode (I also had no luck compiling it with -m32).  Are you running a 64-bit kernel, and if so what version did you get working?

This seems to be an ongoing theme wrt binary drivers - WiFi, 3D accel, and modem all seem to need them, and I don't know of any hardware manufacturer at all that makes 64-bit binaries available...

Anyways, thanks for the pointer.

thither

----------

## scottymace

thither,

I actually am on my third or fourth attempt at getting any Linux distro working.    :Rolling Eyes:    I think it was Fedora Core 1 that I used to test the modem  out, so that would be 32 bit.  Also, the latest unsupported driver is mainly for the 2.6.x kernel.  If you go  back a directory or two you will get the actual "supported" drivers that are for the 2.4.x kernel.  I am really having a hard time with power management on this thing.  I just tried Fedora Core 2 test 1 and it seems to be closer, but still no love.  I'm not really going to worry about 64 bit right now until the ATI and broadcomm  drivers are there.   I'm going back to Gentoo as soon as I get some free time.  It seems to be the best place to be with this laptop. 

Scotty

----------

## Insanity5902

I don't know where yall are going for wireless drivers.  But when I was using debian ... damn ... alsmost 2 years ago.  I used linux-wlan there website isn't the best layout, but there drivers are pretty good.  I don't know what they support now-a-days, but I used them with the linksys ver 2.4 and 2.6 wireless usb adapters.  You might want to give them a try:

http://www.linux-wlan.org/

----------

## Spoony

I've got the m6805....I'm having a hard time getting it to boot.

Since the whole 64-bit ati driver thing, I just went 32bit, compiled as a generice i686.  I'm using the 2.4.25 kernel.  I'm not sure which USB module to install.  I have noticed that there is no native ps/2, everything is USB based....which sucks, but hey.  In my day we had a serial port and we were happy!    :Wink: 

It gets to usb.c on boot, and then freezes....any ideas?  I don't know if I want to switch from to the 2.6 kernel just yet.  I'm always nervous about new kernels...took me forever to go to 2.2 from 2.0, and I didn't jump on 2.4 until 2.4.15 or so.

One more thing, when my laptop boots, it tells me I've got 1024kb L2 cache.  the m6805/7 has the athlon 64 3000+.  the 3000+ is supposed to have 512kb cache, the 3200+ is supposed to have 1024kb cache.  Anyone else notice this?

----------

## ajv

Hey Spoony, I have the m6805 as well. I am not sure what is causing your problem with the usb modules, but I will post my .config file up here when I get home from work. I am using the 2.4.24 kernel compiled as an athlon-xp. 

One quick question, are you compiling the usb items as modules or into the kernel?? I have read that on this machine, not compiling the usb stuff into the kernel will cause boot problems. You might give that a shot, otherwise I will post my config file.

AFAIK, the mobile Athlon64 does have the 1M L2 cache. I was unaware that the Athlon64 +3000 was supposed to have a 512K cache, but I am sure that this thing has the 1M cache.

----------

## Spoony

Thanks.  I did try both (into kernel and as module).  It just wouldn't work.  I'm gonna give 2.4.24 a shot.

----------

## ajv

Here ya go 

http://avaughan.com/config-2.4.24.32

This is the config I use with my 2.4.24 kernel in 32 bit mode. Everything works fine for me.

Hope it helps.

ajv

----------

## Spoony

ajv, thanks!  I got it working before your post, but scanning your config file helped me remeber a few things I forgot to do.

My tap-on-pad click does work for me.  I am using the 4.3.99 devel snapshot of X.  I didn't do anything special, just emerged X 4.3.0, then emerged 4.3.99 upgraded by patching.

I can't get my nic card working...I've read alot of things saying that you need to disable acpi to get it to work...tried with and with out...no dice.

Anyone get your wireless card to work?

This is a killer laptop...once its figured out how to get everything to work (atleast work to a functional level) a howto should be written for this laptop.  I have a feeling alot more people are going to be buying it.

----------

## ajv

To get the ethernet card working you have to pass "-noapic pci=nacpi" to the kernel at boot ( I think that is right... I am not at my computer right now. If it is wrong I will correct it when I get home. ). Then just modprobe via-rhine.

As for the wireless card, I tried the ndiswrapper and the linuxant driverloader and neither worked. So, I ordered a new wireless card, which should be here tomorrow. I will post back and let you know how it goes. I don't know how bad you need wireless networking, but the card I got ( mini-pci, atheros chipset ) cost $99 USD. For me it was worth it though so I can get on the vpn at my school.

ajv

----------

## Spoony

hmm...I really would have liked to use the power management features.

I'm still trying to get ndiswrapper...gives me an error on wrapper.o....oh well.  I decided to take the leap....went to 2.6.2...runs fast.  Earliest I've ever jumped kernels before  :Wink: 

I'm still gonna bang at the wireless card, I'll let everyone know if I get anywhere.

----------

## gmh

Anyone got wireless up and running and if so what soloution did u use thanks

----------

## jeffk

Can I trouble the users in this thread to collectively compile a list of what is known to work on the eMachines 6805/6807 laptop, and what is expected to work with pending updates of various software packages? I've got one here getting prepared to install gentoo, and would like to make a final hassle checklist in case I need to bail and get something a bit simpler, since this will be a work machine from day one. Just chime in with the facts for each section that you have first-hand experience with, if you would. Thanks.

Platform: Is the general consensus that you need to set the platform to x86/~86 when installing? What do you give up in terms of hardware compatibility with this specific machine if you run as AMD-64 platform?

Kernel: Most early success stories seem to use 2.4, with aforementioned x86 platform. Is that the only way to go right now, or is 2.6.3 an option?

ACPI: I don't have any interest in battery life until a trip a full month from now. I do however want to avoid the mistakes I made with my Toshiba 5105, which is perhaps dying early because I had to run it flat-out with no ACPI (RH9) for at least 3,500 hours in the past 12 months. Poor thing must have cooked itself. Do power-saving ACPI measures work today with the 6807, either in 2.4 or 2.6 kernels? What about LCD brighness dimming?

Graphics: This is really a question about bundled XFree vs. ATI Binary drivers. I would opt for non-accelerated, but not dog-slow X graphics if it meant I could stay on AMD-64 and kernel 2.6, and have good ACPI screen blanking from the start. Is ATI just as paranoid as Nvidia about releasing open-source drivers. What are the choices I have here? If using 2.4 kernels and x86 platform, are the ATI kernel drivers fully accelerated and operational today? If I use AMD-64,2.6.3, can I use Xfree drivers with good results, even if they lack accleration?

Networking: I need wired ethernet to work right away, so how is the support for the via-rhine card? Can it be used with 2.4 and 2.6 kernels? When I see that passing the kernel options "-noapic pci=nacpi" is required, is that disabling ACPI? Will that get better with newer kernels, or is it going to be a permanent thing?

Wireless: I'm not in any hurry for wireless functionality, by the end of march would be nice, but not necessary even then. Spoony's putting in a whole different minipci wireless card, I don't think I'd take that drastic measure. Isn't broadcom's wireless 54g MaxPerformance a widely deployed chip? I would have thought linux support would be out for it by now. I noticed that you have to Fn-F2 to turn on the wireless radio.

Display Parameters: If you have a working XF86Config that has the right values for the display refresh rates and so on, I'd like to get a look at that. I think LCDs kind of ignore this, but it probably helps X stability to have the right refresh rates, and that information is usually not in the average owners manual.

Install Stage 1 From LiveCD: What specific Stage-1 LiveCD should I use? I will need wired ethernet to emerge the packages, other than that, I can wait for full hardware support until the install is done. This really becomes important if the answers above lead me to use the AMD-64 platform and 2.6.3 kernels, which I'm hoping to do.

Thanks in advance for the help, everyone!

----------

## jeffk

I have some details to report. I found a very recent livecd:

Gentoo AMD-64 rc2 20040219 and booted with that. 

The first attempt seemed to avoid the keyboard lockups, but it only gets to step 5a2:

```
gentoo-nofb nofb noapic

STEP 4: determining root devices

STEP 5: finishing up

STEP 5a: filling tmpfs filesystem

STEP 5a2: filling filesystem

(stops here)
```

The next attempt has a strange characteristic. Obviously the USB-only keyboard has some oddity that is giving the livecd problems. If you do nothing, it will hang. If, however, you artfully mash on the keys slowly, 4 of the 5 times I tried it, I was able to get it to keep booting through the keyboard error. At the end of that, though, it still gets hung on hotplugging, so don't get your hopes up. Still, its something for the people working on the LiveCD-AMD64 to look at, maybe they can help us out.

```
gentoo-nofb noapic

(boot messages)

atkbd.c: unkwon key released (translated set 0, code 0x41 on isa0060/serio).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 41 <keycode>' to make it known.

(repeats, interspersed with services starting)

remounting root filesystem read/write

setting hostname to livecd

mounting local filesystems

mounting usb device filesystme (usbfs)

activating possibly more swap

updating initab

caching service dependencies

setting system clock to hardware clock (UTC)

configuring kernel parameters

updating environment

cleaning /var/lock, /var/run

cleaing /tmp direcotry

bringing lo up

initializing random number generator

INIT: entering runlevel: 3

starting metalog

hardware detection started

processor 0 is Mobile AMD athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 1804MHz, 1024kb Cache

Autoconfiguring devices ...  Done.

Not loading APM buis support

mouse is generic ps/2 wheel mouseat /dev/psaux

starting USB and PCI hotplugging

(stops here)
```

----------

## scottymace

jeffk,

Get a usb keyboard and plug it in to he laptop.  that should stop the oddball lockups, and let you get the install done.   Compile UHCI usb into the kernel to stop the problem from recurring.  (This is what I had to do with the 2.6.3 kernel)

As for the pcmcia/hotplug issue, try noapic pci=noacpi  There is an issue with IRQ steering.  if push comes to shove, acpi=off should take care of it as well.  This is a case of another botched BIOS

Hope this helps....

Scotty

----------

## jeffk

 *Quote:*   

> This is a case of another botched BIOS

 

I agree, there seems to be a law of proportionality at work. The cooler the laptop hardware components, the greater the chance that the integrator uses bogus bios shortcuts or equally bogus one-off windows drivers to cobble everything together, so that it runs XP out of the box and cares about little else. The components in the 6805/7 are all nice, individually.

I got a Microsoft Natural Keyboard Elite, with a USB adapter. I would have preferred something simpler, but this was the only USB keyboard under $40 available locally. At any rate booting that same AMD-64 rc2 livecd has more problems than that:

```
gentoo-nofb nofb noacpi noapic pci=noapic 

(various boot messages, usb keyboard stops working after entering boot command)

scanning for ohci1394...module /lib/modules/2.6.2-gentoo-r1-up/kernel/drivers/ieee1394.ko loaded

Detected ohci1394 hardware

Scanning for sbp2...

(stops here)
```

I think that under the circumstances, I'm not quite ready to hassle with this machine under linux right now. A newer LiveCD may help the install, but at the end of the tunnel is an unworkable 64-bit ATI driver situation. I'm going try to get a few more months out of my Toshiba instead.

Looking forward to the next wave of Athlon64 machines. When they release a good one that plays well with linux, I'll be buying.

----------

## Spoony

As far as things working with the laptop:

I had the 2.6.2 kernel boot....i didn't get sound...but I think thats because my kernel *refused* to load any modules.

And yes, you MUST turn acpi off   :Evil or Very Mad:   when you want to use the wired ethernet card.   HOWEVER, did anyone bother to try the drivers that came with the laptop?  In your windows partition (if you still have it), there is a drivers directory, where it lists the drivers for all of the hardware.  The network driver does have a LINUX folder that contains drivers.  The read me doesn't mention anything about using acpi...in fact here is the readme:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**

**

**  VIA Rhine Family Fast Ethernet Adapter

**

**  Linux Driver

**

**  v4.24  Jan. 2003

**

**

Introduction:

=============

    The instructions listed below are for linux driver installation. You must

    compile the source code to generate rhinefet.o and use insmod command to

    insert rhinefet.o as module.

Contents of the Subdirectory:

=============================

    linux.txt               This file.

    rhine_main.c            The linux core driver source code file

    rhine_proc.c            The /proc support driver source file

    rhine_vmns.c            The vmns driver support source file

    rhine_wol.c             The Wake on Lan support source file

    vmns_drv.c              The vmns driver support source file

    rhine_wol.h             The Wake on Lan support header file    

    rhine_vmns.h            The vmns driver support header file

    rhine_proc.h            The /proc support driver header file

    rhine_cfg.h             The driver constants header file

    rhine.h                 The linux core driver header file

    kcompat.h               The linux core driver header file

    Makefile                Makefile for generating driver object file

Kernel Supported

================

    This driver support linux kernel version 2.2.x and 2.4.x now.

Installation

============

    Please enter the following commands at the UNIX prompt. Remember, UNIX is

    case sensitive.

    1) Create a temporary directory:

        mkdir /temp

    2) Change to the temporary directory:

        cd /temp

    2) Copy driver (rhinefet.tgz) from DOS disk, (mcopy below is one tool in

       mtools, if you didn't install mtools, you can type 

       'mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt' and use 'cp /mnt/rhinefet.tgz /temp'

       command to copy the driver to the temporary directory):

        mcopy a:rhinefet.tgz .

    3) untar the archive file:

        tar xzvf rhinefet.tgz

        cd rhinefet

    4) Compile the driver source files and it will generate rhinefet.o, and

       copy it to correct driver installation path (The installation directory

       is different in different kernel versions. In 2.4.x kernel, the path is 

       /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION/kernel/drivers/net/, and in 2.2.x kernel,

       the path is /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION/net/, the KERNEL_VERSION (see

       above) means the kernel version of your Linux distribution. If you don't

       know your kernel version , please run 'uname -r' command in command 

       line. The kernel version will look like '2.2.16', '2.4.2-2smp' etc.) :

        make install

    5) Check configuration file (/etc/modules.conf or /etc/conf.modules,it 

       depend on your Linux distribution) for loading kernel modules. Make sure

       there is the following content in the configuration file, where # is 

       interface number (eg: alias eth0 rhinefet):

        alias eth# rhinefet

    6) Reboot now:

        shutdown -r now

    7) Install your driver module (If the driver module is in the wrong place,

       an error message will appear, and say that can't find the driver 

       module):

        insmod rhinefet

 :Cool:  Use ifconfig command to assign the IP address, where # is network 

       interface number:

        ifconfig eth# <IP>

    9) Check the interface works:

        ping <remote_host_IP>

Uninstallation

==============

    Please enter the following commands to uninstall your driver:

        make uninstall

Note 

====

    1) Make sure the link file /usr/src/linux (or /usr/src/linux-2.4) is linked

       to correctly kernel sources directory (eg: if you run 'uname -r', it

       appears "2.4.2-2", then the link file must be linked to 

       /usr/src/linux-2.4.2 directory, or you will fail in compiling),

       and make sure there are kernel header files in /usr/src/linux/include

       directory (or /usr/src/linux-2.4/include), we need kernel header files

       in compling.

    2) If you can't install driver in SUSE Linux using insmod or modprobe

       commands, and error messages appear (see below), please run 'uname -r'

       in command line. And make sure the result of 'uname -r' (eg: 2.4.2-4GB)

       is the same with the definition of UTS_RELEASE in 

       /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h. If not, please modify the 

       definition of UTS_RELEASE in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h.

         rhinefet.o: kernel-module version mismatch

	         rhinefet.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.2

	         while this kernel is version 2.4.2-4GB.

    3) Make sure that your kernel is built with network, fast_ethernet

       and module support. Otherwise, you have to rebuild your kernel (see

       below).

        1. Go to /usr/src/linux (or /usr/src/linux-2.4) directory:

            cd /usr/src/linux

        2: Run 'make menuconfig' or 'make config' in text mode, or 'make 

           xconfig' in graphic mode.

        3: Mark the options list above.

        4: Exit and rebuild your kernel:

            make dep;make clean;make bzImage

           The file 'bzImage' will be at /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

        5: Modify /etc/lilo.conf.(this file specifies where kernel image is)

        6: Run 'lilo'

        7: Reboot, and select the correct kernel image to boot your system.

    4) You can use the utility (like netconfig, linuxconf) in your Linux 

       distribution to set your network parameters(like ip,gateway). These

       parameters will be used at boot time. The following is the demonstration

       to show how to use linuxconf (it's a utitlity in RedHat Linux 6.x) set

       the network paramters.

       1. Run linuxconf:

           linuxconf

       2. Enter setting in the Config/Networking/Client tasks/Basic host information/

          and fill out the following information. Where 'xxx' is the IP address

          what you have.

                    IP address:    xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

                    Netmask:       255.255.255.xxx

                    Net device:    eth0

                    Kernel module: rhinefet

    5) If you can't install driver at boot time.

       If you can install your driver using insmod command, but you can't

       install it at boot time, please check whether the driver is in the

       correct directory (eg: /lib/modules/2.2.XXX/net/), and check the

       /lib/modules/2.2.XXX/modules.dep file, it must include the following

       line:

            /lib/modules/2.2.XXX/net/rhinefet.o:

       You can insert this line using depmod command or insert it manually.

       Also, you must consult your Linux distribution installation guide

       and learn how to set the IP address of your network interface and 

       up it at boot time.

    6) If you can't compile this driver, and parse error messages appear,

       please make sure your source code text format is right. You must convert

       your source code text format from MS-DOS to UNIX, as show below (see

       Solution 1 and 2).

       Make sure the files in floppy disk are not rhinefet.tgz file. They must

       be the source code text files (5 files), rhinefet.tgz is not a text file

       , so it can't be converted.

        Solution1:

            If you use mcopy command to copy your driver from floppy disk to

            linux, you can type:

                mcopy -t a:\* .

            then it will convert the format for you. 

        Solution2:

            If you use mount command to mount floppy disk to linux, you can

            type:

                mount -t vfat -o conv=t /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

            then, when you copy files from /mnt/floppy, these files format will

            be right.

Module Parameter:

=================

The following parameters can be set when we install the driver module. You can add this parameters when

you execute 'insmod' or 'modprobe' command to install the driver (as below).

    insmod rhinefet.o parameter=value1,value2,value3,...

For example, if you have 3 NIC cards, and you want to set the speed_duplex paramter value of them .

You can type the following command to set it.

    insmod rhinefet.o speed_duplex=1,2,3

Then, the parameter value of first card will be 1 (100Mbps half duplex mode), the second card will

be 2 (100Mbps full duplex mode), and the third card will be 3 (10Mbps half duplex mode).

Remember, our driver only support 8 cards parameter setting. 

1) speed_duplex

   speed_duplex[] is used for setting the speed and duplex mode of NIC.

   Value:

       0: indicate autonegotiation for both speed and duplex mode (Default).

       1: indicate 100Mbps half duplex mode

       2: indicate 100Mbps full duplex mode

       3: indicate 10Mbps half duplex mode

       4: indicate 10Mbps full duplex mode

2) enable_tagging

   enable_tagging[] is used for enabling VLAN ID setting and enabling

   priority transmit.

   Value:

       0: disable VID setting and priority transmit (Default).

       1: enable VID setting and priority transmit.

3) VID_setting

   VID_setting[] is used for setting the VLAN ID of NIC.

   Value:

       0: default VID.

       1-4094: other VIDs.

4) csum_offload

   csum_offload[] is used for setting the checksum offload ability of NIC.

   Value:

       0: disable csum_offload (Default).

       1: enable checksum offload. (We only support RX checksum offload now)

5) txcsum_offload (For management adapter only) 

   csum_offload[] is used for setting the checksum offload ability of NIC.

   Value:

       0: disable (default)

       1: enable

6) flow_control

   flow_control[] is used for setting the flow control ability of NIC.

   Value:

       1: hardware deafult (Default). Use Hardware default value in ANAR.

       2: disable PAUSE in ANAR.

       3: enable PAUSE in ANAR.

7) IP_byte_align

   IP_byte_align[] is used for IP header DWORD byte aligned (For IPVS environment).

   (In some enviroment, the IP header should be DWORD byte aligned,or the packet

   will be droped when we receive it. (eg: IPVS))

   Value:

       0: indicate the IP header won't be DWORD byte aligned (Default).

       1: indicate the IP header will be DWORD byte aligned.

 :Cool:  tx_thresh

   tx_thresh[] is used for controlling the transmit fifo threshold.

   Value:

       0: indicate the txfifo threshold is 128 bytes (Default).

       1: indicate the txfifo threshold is 256 bytes.

       2: indicate the txfifo threshold is 512 bytes.

       3: indicate the txfifo threshold is 1024 bytes.

       4: indicate that we use store and forward

9) rx_thresh

   rx_thresh[] is used for controlling the receive fifo threshold.

   Value:

       0: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 64 bytes (Default).

       1: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 32 bytes.

       2: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 128 bytes.

       3: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 256 bytes.

       4: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 512 bytes.

       5: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 768 bytes.

       6: indicate the rxfifo threshold is 1024 bytes.   

       7: indicate that we use store and forward

10) DMA_length

   DMA_length[] is used for controlling the DMA length.

   Value:

       0: 8 DWORDs

       1: 16 DWORDs (Deafult)

       2: 32 DWORDs

       3: 64 DWORDs

       4: 128 DWORDs

       5: 256 DWORDs

       6: SF(flush till emply)

       7: SF(flush till emply)

11) ValPktLen

    ValPktLen[] is used for controlling driver to receive or drop

    the frame with invalid layer 2 length.

    Value:

        0: Receive frame with invalid layer 2 length.

        1: Drop frame with invalid layer 2 length.

12) wol_opts

    wol_opts[] is used for controlling wake on lan behavior of NIC.

    0: Wake up if recevied a magic packet. (Default)

    1: Wake up if link status is on/off.

    2: Wake up if recevied an arp packet.

    4: Wake up if recevied any unicast packet.

    Those value can be sumed up to support more than one option.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

end readme.

The Modem...not sure, not sure if i really care either.

The video works, isn't slow.  Was using Xfree 4.3.99...seemed to have the best speed/quality in my opion.  Not sure about ATI's binary drivers.

If your using X86_64 DON'T USE REISER FS!!!  My superblock died last night, and when I went to rebuild the tree it creamed my partition.  Just use ext3 if going 64-bit

The wireless ethernet card is a Broadcom 94306, which is supported in NDIS wrapper  ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net  Going through the ndiswrapper mailing lists, I see alot of people got this wireless card to work in other laptops using the ndiswrapper 0.3 driver (current is 0.4).   I've come across a few sites claiming to have gotten it to work...so I have hope.  I haven't gotten it to work yet (see my unable to load modules).

I'm sure the card reader will work...just haven't tried.

Tap-on-click mouse pad just worked for me...didn't do any thing special.  Well...it just worked in 2.4.25...didn't work in 2.6.2.  Sooo....not sure on this one. 

USB mass storage does work...was using a USB flash memory thinger.

Just remember to mount it as vfat...

When I did have ACPI I didn't play with any of the power saving modes or the PowerNow! modes for the K8 CPU.

Any one else want to share thier experiences so far?

So far thats been my experience.

----------

## scottymace

Spoony:

I'm using the 1.4 athlon-xp stage3 install, and the 2.6.3 kernel.  The via-rhine  works perfectly.  I have pci=noacpi and psmouse.proto=imps as kernel parameters.  

I used the config file at http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/ as a base for my kernel, and added some drivers for various USB items I have, or may get.  I am compiling all my packages as x86 athlon-xp, but I did compile my kernel as an amd64.  Everything seems to be working perfectly, but powernow-k8 will not load.  I'm hoping the ACPI dev guys can come up with a workaround.

(Perhaps we should start a petition to get eMachines to fix their BIOS)

I own the linuxant driver, but haven't installed it yet.  Also still running in VESA mode with xfree 4.3.0, using the XF86Config file from the same guy.

Xrander doesn't seem to be working, although it's loaded.

The onboard SD and CF readers work, CD burner works, although there is the cdrdao issue with ATAPI.

I posted a link earlier in this thread for the modem driver, so that's working.

I'm still in the process of getting various packages installed.  I'll post more as I make new discoveries.

Scott

----------

## thither

Just as a heads-up: Brad has said on the amd64 mailing list that the next livecd will have an "emachines" kernel for this laptop - thanks Brad!

I've not yet tried it, but this might be the location of the new livecd:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~brad_mssw/2004.0/livecd/

----------

## Silhouette

yep, it's on the mini-cd so i expect to rest too. /isolinux/emachines & /isolinux/emachines.igz and 

```
isolinux.cfg

...

label emachines

   kernel emachines

   append initrd.emachines.igz root = /dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc loptype=zisofs pci=noapci no apci chroot vga=0x317 splash=silent

...
```

great, now all i have to do is wait for my new latop to arrive.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Insanity5902

As anyone tried this yet.  I am looking at getting a laptop and the only thing preventing me from getting this one is the fact the wireless won't work!

----------

## thither

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> the only thing preventing me from getting this one is the fact the wireless won't work!

 

Well, I've had no luck on getting the wireless to work and I've been trying to for a while now.

The latest thing I've tried is to hack on ndiswrapper a little bit.  The trick to getting it to compile and link properly is to remove div3.o and longlong.h from the makefile (their presence there is mysterious to me - they've been copied out of glibc for some reason, but they're 32-bit specific and so won't compile).  I have things working to the point where I have successfully loaded the broadcom .sys driver with ndiswrapper -i.

However when I modprobe ndiswrapper it loads successfully (dmesg reports "ndiswrapper version 0.4+CVS loaded") but then doesn't seem to set up any interfaces whatsoever - instead it just sits there, silently taking up RAM.  I'm wondering if the "hardware switch" needs to be enabled somehow - I've never seen the little wireless LED go on under Linux.

Anyone else got info on getting the wireless up and running?

----------

## Insanity5902

Other then that how is the laptop?

----------

## bswrchrd

Have you tried the Fn+F2 key combo? I got mine (M6805) today, and while I waiting for the live cd to d/l, I booted it into WXP Home, the wireless card wouldn't come on until I press the key combo.

----------

## blaksaga

I would not trust an emachine if God himself floated down from heaven and set it in my arms.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Insanity5902

yeah but the price is so actrative and there are only so many manufactuers of laptop parts.

----------

## isnogood

 *blaksaga wrote:*   

> I would not trust an emachine if God himself floated down from heaven and set it in my arms.  

 

Got any specifics to back this up?

----------

## Spoony

Emachines isn't as bad as it used to be.  The Emachines company that sucked so badly actually went out of business some time ago.  Gateway purchased the rights to emachines.  So all emachines are produced by gateway.  If you notice, gateway is pulling away from producing low-end computers.   See here: http://www.techweb.com/wire/story/TWB20040130S0001

So if you buy an emachines, your basically buying a gateway....they are all produced on the same assembly line...just stamped with emachines instead of gateway.

Scottymace....you are using an athlon-xp stage 3....If you compiled your kernel (2.6.3) in 64 bit....you would have *had* to compile gcc as 64 bit...you can't have a 32 bit compiler compile a kernel as 64 bit.

But my point with the Via-rhine in my last post, was that it doesn't say anything about needed to disable acpi.  I was able to get my laptop to get acpi working (well...kinda).  But had to disable it to get the kernel's via-rhine driver to work.

Can you install the one included with the laptop and leave acpi on?

----------

## bswrchrd

EDIT: Maybe I should RTFF. Page one tells me what I wanted to know about the 1280x800 resolution.

I used the XF86Config from muru, but I can't seem to get my display to come up (no screens found). I am going to keep working on this one (somehow I think it has something to do with something really really easy). Also, the only screen sizes in muru's XF86Config are for non-widescreen resolutions, has any gotten the 1280x800 resolution to work correctly? Am I missing something so simple that Jessica Simpson would know it?

----------

## sneakerski

i was just reviewing the latest news for amd64, and apparently there is a emachines kernel image on the latest livecd...any body tried it?

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/index.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap1

it also appears that amd64.gentoo.org is replacing brad's tech notes page.

----------

## isnogood

The kernel image from the link a couple of posts ago works fine.

According to a reply to my ati-sucks post there is a list of amd64 distros with ati  support at http://www.ati.com/developer/altoschart.pdf

All I can find there is a bunch of links to mandrake and the likes and I ain't going to d/l mandrake without my broadband line just to find out that they use the vesa driver.Anybody tried this yet?

----------

## roddog

I understand that some people are having success with this machine and the amd64 kernel.  I am considering picking one of these babies up but I would like to know if anyone has been able to get external vga to work on it.  For work, I have to give presentations and such.  2D is fine.

thanks

----------

## isnogood

Well - basically I think along the lines of it getting back to the store.It will work but even with apic and acpi disabled and a 32 bit environment mine is screwing up ocassionally because of it and freezes up completely.I am in the process of trying to get things like that ironed out but don't have much hope there.

It is a nice machine but I don't see it running reliable with Linux right now.

Anyways - just get one and if you don't like it dump it within 14 days.

----------

## isnogood

Anybody tried this yet?

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_store/computer_series_detail.do?tab_switch=true&tab=specs

----------

## Insanity5902

that link doesn't work, just takes us to the main page.

----------

## isnogood

Damned thing - go to notebooks-hp pavilion notebooks-zv5000z series

----------

## roddog

Well having the nVidia card helps on the 3D front.  Are these even out yet?

----------

## isnogood

They said it would ship by march 11 if I bought one.And yes the nvidia chip is what I am after - it's not the newest one around but all I want is less trouble not high speed gaming.

----------

## bbqBrain

Wow...1280x800 -> 1680x1050 for only $100?

I priced one out at $1474 with the high-res panel, 12-cell battery, and 1x512MB RAM (plus cost of a Prism wireless adapter).  With free shipping, that's a helluva deal.

Who's going to buy one and review it?  Maybe they'd send a unit for permanent review.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nccuss17

I was wondering if somone had a .config file that worked with 2.6.3 with this laptop.  (muru is 2.6.2, and screws up my cisco 802.11b card that I use, while the 2.6.3 compile I tried screws up the pcmcia modules).  

In particular I would love to get my hands on the .config file they used for the  emachines kernel that came with the latest version of the amd64 bit boot disk, as that kernel works great (but any 2.6.3 that worked would do).

----------

## brad_mssw

OK

A lot of confusion has been going on, and people keep going

to muru.com, which definately has relevant information, but

that site is getting old, and no longer relevant to Gentoo/AMD64.

As long as you use gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 or higher,

the kernel fully supports the emachines m680X laptops.

The kernel config you should be using is provided with new

'genkernel' releases.  'emerge genkernel' to install genkernel.

The kernel config is:

/usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6-emachines

You must also pass   'pci=noacpi noapic'  to the kernel, please

DO NOT reverse any of these letters.  No typos are accepted here!

Look very very very closely!  noacpi and noapic  are different!

Ok, now that that rant is done with (you can tell too many people

have made this mistake), we can continue...

We recommend using a 'genkernel' compiled kernel to get you

started, here would be your procedure:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge gentoo-dev-sources
> 
> emerge genkernel
> ...

 

Once that finishes successfully, you should make a grub.conf

that looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Please NOTE that (hd0,0) is the harddrive, and parition of where

/boot resides in every instance!  root (hd0,0) doesn't mean it

should point to /dev/hda3, as root refers to the root for grub,

not your root filesystem.  Totally different! (again, you can see

too many people have made this mistake!)

Now, you should also emerge hotplug in order to have it

automatically detect your remaining hardware (e.g. NIC)

on startup.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge hotplug
> 
> rc-update add hotplug default
> ...

 

Ok, now once you have it up and running, and if something

doesn't work, and you've re-read this 20x, then you can ask

for support!

-Brad House

AMD64 Project Lead

brad_mssw@gentoo.org

----------

## bswrchrd

Hey Brad, 

Can you say POOF and make the wireless card work?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vesentac

OK, i went back and followed the directions to the letter and did not try to customize options too much. There is something that prevents the ethernet from working. I'll chop at it some more. 

Thanks brad, you are the da man!

----------

## TheSisko

There could a few things, are you talking hardwired or wireless?

During the install hardwired worked fine, using "#dhcpcd eth0"

if you using a wireless pcmcia card, its not under eth0, but rather eth1

Currently I do not believe the internal wireless one works unless using NDIS if that works...(refer to previous posts)

Check to make sure you have the correct modules in "#lsmod" "#lspci"

Check to make sure you have the correct network info in /etc/resolv.conf

is correct.

FOR People using other PCMCIA wireless cards in the 2004rc2 AMD64 distro:

Make sure you emerge pcmcia-cs and hotplugging. 

I noticed I needed to modprobe orinoco_cs to get it working, it can

be different for the various types of cards though.

"#cardctl ident" will tell you if your card is identified yet.

finally I copied /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.eth1   (make sure it has the correct networking information in it though)

then I issued "#/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" which got me running.

(that is a LinkSys WPC11 version3 if anyone has the same)

Does anyone have an XF86Config other than Muru's? I get a "no screen error" Any ideas?

----------

## TheSisko

It looks like ATI finally released updated drivers. 

<a href="http://slashdot.org/articles/04/03/06/1436223.shtml"> ATI Drivers on Slashdot </a>

However, there is still no AMD64 ones that I am aware of.

----------

## Apterigo

I'm glad I found this forum. Lots of good information on the M6805/7. A couple things before I say anything. I run Debian and not Gentoo but I've had some interesting experiences with Debian Woody w/ X 4.3.0 and Kernel 2.4.24 and this laptop. I bought the laptop pretty much the day it was available - just perfect timing as I needed a laptop and 64-bit sounded wonder. My experienced below are all 32-bit-

I was able to get the via-rhine working without disabling ACPI. I used the "scyld" drivers from ftp://ftp.scyld.com/pub/network. Not that it makes much a difference but-

Also, I was able to get ndiswrapper loaded easily enough and get my wireless detected. I can make configuration changes to the wireless and bring up the interface but have not got anything web site wise- As this is my first experience with ndiswrapper it is likely an err on my part that I will remedy with a little bit of hacking. I did not run into any serious compiling problems with most of it, although I did have to rebuild the ndiswrapper and  wireless-tools from source (complaints about V12 and V16 of the wireless extensions) before anything useful seemed to happen. I also happened to use the NDIS drivers from the M5310 (because I had already axed my windows partition). You'll hear from me again when I get wireless working  :Smile: 

Apterigo

----------

## thither

 *Apterigo wrote:*   

> ...Also, I was able to get ndiswrapper loaded easily enough and get my wireless detected. [...] I also happened to use the NDIS drivers from the M5310 (because I had already axed my windows partition).

 

Hmm, this is good news.  Could you give a few more details?

* What version of ndiswrapper are you using?

* What kernel are you running on?

* Were the M5310 drivers just the latest ones from the eMachines site?

Thanks!

----------

## Longshotnm

I have been talking to Emachines about getting the buggy code in their bios fixed.  They do not appear to be interested.  We all may need to call Emachines and hound them to fix the bios so the kernel maintainers don't have to write patches to get around the bios code.

----------

## doubledizown

I successfully installed a 2.6.3-r2 kernel....emachines, genkernel, did everything per the instructions..

everything worked perfectly (and still does) but grub is being a little kooky.

for some reason, no matter how I modify grub.conf (and I know that i'm properly doing it because I can successfully modify the options for my XP boot), it refuses to recognize a line of the file upon boot and I have to manually type it in each time.

the line that begins with "kernel (hd0,1) etc" is omitted.  Just not even there.  I go into command line mode and load up my grub.conf off /dev/hda1, and still, it will not recognize it.  The following line, "initrd (hd0,1) etc" is in tact, as is the "root (hd0,1)" line.  Can anybody explain why?

It's strictly for convenience issues but it's a real pain in the neck.

Thanks, everything else is great.

-Ryan

----------

## Vesentac

Space between kernel and (hda0,1) right?

grub is picky like that, need a space like, taking arguments.

if you can post your grub.conf here...

----------

## doubledizown

 *Vesentac wrote:*   

> Space between kernel and (hda0,1) right?
> 
> grub is picky like that, need a space like, taking arguments.
> 
> if you can post your grub.conf here...

 

...I think I swallowed a bug.

heh thanks, no more moron questions, I promise.  Hey, I can't be a newbie forever.

----------

## Insanity5902

doubledizown - did you get the wireless working.

----------

## thither

Another thing that's driving me nuts about gentoo on this laptop is that the time changes every time I boot from WinXP to Linux.  I've tried setting the "CLOCK" variable to UTC and local in /etc/rc.conf to no avail.  What I'd like to do is, if possible, have both Windows and Linux leave the hardware clock the heck alone - anybody know a good way to do this?

----------

## doubledizown

Let me just tick everyone off real quick by saying that I've only used mandrake in the past and am pretty clueless...  but willing to learn.  Anyway, here goes:

Is anybody willing to walk me through installing xfree/kde on here?  I haven't had much time to deal with the idiosyncracies nor do I (school is a hassle) for the time being, at least for a couple weeks...  I have the latest amd64 livecd with emachines support all installed and working perfectly, except for the wireless nic.  But i'm less concerned with that as of right now than just getting kde installed, i need a gui   :Cool:  but anyway, please reply, thanks.

-Ryan

----------

## scottymace

 *doubledizown wrote:*   

> Let me just tick everyone off real quick by saying that I've only used mandrake in the past and am pretty clueless...  but willing to learn.  Anyway, here goes:
> 
> Is anybody willing to walk me through installing xfree/kde on here?  I haven't had much time to deal with the idiosyncracies nor do I (school is a hassle) for the time being, at least for a couple weeks...  I have the latest amd64 livecd with emachines support all installed and working perfectly, except for the wireless nic.  But i'm less concerned with that as of right now than just getting kde installed, i need a gui   but anyway, please reply, thanks.
> 
> -Ryan

 

Sure!  "emerge kde" should do it.  BUT! If you want to do it quick, get the precompiled AMD64 packages CD from the nearest mirror, and put them in /usr/portage/packages and run "emerge -K kde".  That's what I did, and it worked like a charm.  Also, "rc-update add xdm default" to start the display manager at boot.  Edit /etc/rc.conf and set the DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" and XSESSION="kde-3.2.0" settings and you should be set.

Scott

----------

## SyN/AcK

So basically where we are right now is that:

1.) Built-in Wireless does not work.  Period.  I've heard people trying to use the wrappers, alas, with no luck.

2.) There is no 64-bit ATI Driver support and will not likely be for some time yet.

But, the good news is that this can be installed in 64-bit mode, the built-in NIC card works, sound aparently works, the media card reader appears to work (or has been reported to work), the touchpad will work, and it appears that the Gentoo developers are being good to us with the emachine kernel image on the new live cd (has anyone tried this yet??).

So, if we can get those two above issues resolved, I will be a very very happy person.  As it stands, I have everything working but those, and am very pleased with the performance.  There have been some strange issues for me, including problems getting Gnome and jackstart-audio-kit to build, but I at least resolved the Gnome problem.

----------

## scottymace

 *SyN/AcK wrote:*   

> So basically where we are right now is that:
> 
> 1.) Built-in Wireless does not work.  Period.  I've heard people trying to use the wrappers, alas, with no luck.
> 
> 2.) There is no 64-bit ATI Driver support and will not likely be for some time yet.
> ...

 

Yes, that's it in a nutshell.  Card reader does work.  I have a sandisk 256, and a pny cf card both mounted.  ACPI and power management is an issue as well.  I can't seem to find the right combination of patches to allow me to get more tha an hour of battery life, and it doesn't seem to be able to see the multimedia keys.  (cpufreq, and cpudyn don't work.) It also will not power off at shutdown.  Oh, DVD's play just fine, and the burner works.

Scott

----------

## tejesh83

I'd really like to get wireless working under linux.  My attempts with a few distros both 32bit and 64 have failed.  I did get some hardware activity (using ndiswrapper and linuxant) in 32bit MDK 10, but I had no success connecting to my home network.  This has kept me from extensively using the laptop under linux.  After a couple hrs of frustration in linux trying to get wireless up, I reboot back to Windows.

What steps should we take next to get the above posted hw/sw issues resolved?

EDIT:  I contacted eMachines support, here is the reply:

"I suggest you contact the manufacturer of the software or visit your favorite search engine for details and downloads for your software".  

From what I've read on Google groups, broadcom does not have any open source drivers for wireless nor any plans to produce them.  The drivers section on Broadcom's website says to "please contact either the PC or board manufacturer for technical support." since they do not sell the product directly to customers.

I guess we may have to wait for ndiswrapper or linuxant to support AMD64 or replace the wireless with something supported natively.

----------

## nccuss17

for those of you wanting to get wireless working and don't want to use ndis (or didn't get ndis to work), there is a nother project at http://prism54.org which supposedly works with the broadcom mini-pci card (the supported cards page lists only 2 people that tried, but they both were supposedly sucessfull).  

Also it looks like they may have some of their code in the next kernel (already in the beta versions of 2.6.4).

----------

## Insanity5902

One of yall might want to try this.  I know it isn't ideal, but hell it might just work

http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/

basically it allows you to use windows drivers in linux

Right now it is a free trail, they don't know if they want to charge for it yet or not.  Hopefully not, but if they do it might be worth it.

----------

## thither

 *nccuss17 wrote:*   

> for those of you wanting to get wireless working and don't want to use ndis (or didn't get ndis to work), there is a nother project at http://prism54.org which supposedly works with the broadcom mini-pci card (the supported cards page lists only 2 people that tried, but they both were supposedly sucessfull).

 

I looked into this, but the folks at prism54 are pretty adamant that the broadcom chip is not supported, and that whoever reported that it was was most likely smoking crack.  Apparently the broadcom chip is not a prism54-based one.

It's a bit of a non-issue for me anyways, since I can't find the .arm firmware that the prism54 driver requires for upload in any case...

I also tried out the linuxant driver, but I couldn't get it to work.  I suspect it would have the same problems as ndiswrapper (re: interfacing 32-bit and 64-bit code).  I just grabbed the FreeBSD disks; fortunately I've got some spare space on my HD and can triple-boot just to try it out.  I'll post back here if I get any interesting results.

----------

## tejesh83

The Prism54 firmware is available from their website here: http://prism54.org/~mcgrof/firmware/

Unfortunately, I was unable to get it working.  dmesg says the module loaded, but no new wireless nic appears.  This was in 32 bit MDK 10.

I've tried ndiswrapper and linuxant both in 32 and 64bit linux distros with no luck.  I get some hardware activity in 32 bit mode but was unable to connect to either my Ad-Hoc home network or Access Points on my school network.  But according to this HardForum's post, someone was able to get it working.  But I'm not sure what driver was used with ndiswrapper or if it was 32 or 64bit fedora.  

-TJ

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *KePSuX wrote:*   

> Yea, the AMD64 one. I might buy one. Anyone have any luck installing on this machine? I know 2.6.1 has amd64 support built in so I'm not worried about that. I'm worried about motherboard chipset and screen resolution (its a 17 inch wide screen) problems...
> 
> 

 

This may be a total n00b question, but the 17 inch wide screen thing is throwing me for a loop.  At the eMachines web site for the m6807, it lists the screen as "15.4" Widescreen".    :Question: 

So, is the screen really 17 inches wide?

----------

## thither

 *Chuck Milam wrote:*   

> So, is the screen really 17 inches wide?

 

Nope, it's a 15.4 inch widescreen.

----------

## Chuck Milam

Ok, so where you buy the eMachines m6807?  The eMachines site shows me no on-line or local vendors.  None of the usual sites (Pricewatch, shopper.com, etc.) are any help.

----------

## thither

When I got mine they had them at Best Buy and Circuit city with pretty good rebates.

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *thither wrote:*   

> When I got mine they had them at Best Buy and Circuit city with pretty good rebates.

 

I've checked both bestbuy.com and circuitcity.com with no luck.  Strange.  Aren't these pretty new laptops?  Perhaps I'll take a trip down to my local Circuit City and see if they have one on the shelf...maybe I'll get lucky.

----------

## Chuck Milam

I wrote eMachines directly, here is the response:

 *Quote:*   

> Best Buy and Circuit City are authorized retailers of the M6807 eMachines notebook. However, it is currently out of stock, and they may have pulled it out on their listings. You may check eMachines authorized retailers periodically for its availability. I apologize for any inconvenience this might cause you.

 

Sheesh.  Guess I just gotta wait around some more for mine.  Perhaps this weekend I'll be visiting all the local stores I can get to.

----------

## Chuck Milam

Bugger.  This seems to indicate the m6807 might simply not exist anymore:

http://www.heraldnet.com/Stories/04/2/29/18247298.cfm

Anyone have a recommendation for a decent 64-bit laptop along the same lines?

----------

## thither

Hi all...

I set up a little page to collate information about getting gentoo to work on this notebook:

http://skreak.com/m6805/

There's not anything terribly new there but hopefully it will help out other folks with one of these (and new users, assuming there are any  :Confused:  ).  If there's interest I'll add a wiki or similar type thing.

Cheers

thither

----------

## tmlind

Hi all,

I've updated my page on the amd64 stuff. There's now a newer version

of the powernow-k8 cpufreq driver for 2.6.4, and a new patch to fix the

problem with ioapics. Now all the devices work properly with ioapics on  :Very Happy: 

http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/

Cheers,

Tony

----------

## Vesentac

Whoa whoa whoa.. all devices? Cept wireless of course right? Beacause's that's a 64bit compile issue.....

----------

## tmlind

Well I swapped my wireless card with my friend, so now I just a regular orinoco mini-pci card... But all the interrupts work now with ioapic.

Tony

----------

## arvand

This is a bit off topic but still on this laptop...

According to: http://www6.tomshardware.com/mobile/20031216/yakumo_athlon64-21.html

it runs at 800 Mhz on battery. on another forum a guy talked to AMDor machines and said that they would release a driver/BIOS update to fix this. Anybody know where I can find out about when a BIOS update would come out for this system? Its not even listed on emachines website under support/downloads.

----------

## scottymace

 *Chuck Milam wrote:*   

> Bugger.  This seems to indicate the m6807 might simply not exist anymore:
> 
> http://www.heraldnet.com/Stories/04/2/29/18247298.cfm
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for a decent 64-bit laptop along the same lines?

 

Best Buy has the M6805 in their ad today for $1299.99 after rebate.  Minimum of 3 per store.

----------

## arvand

Anybody get the sound on this working? I have the gentoo-dev-source emachines kernel installed as per the instructions provided up top. I have xmms and I installed alsa-lib. Anybody know how I can get the sound working? thanks.

----------

## thither

I've got the sound working OK using the SND_VIA82XX driver.  Here's the relevant portion of my .config for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2:

```
#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# [...]

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y
```

I did have to unmute the sound the first time I used it for some reason though (I think I used alsamixer, now I use KMix).  xmms works fine, and so do the other sound apps I've tried.

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *Chuck Milam wrote:*   

> Bugger.  This seems to indicate the m6807 might simply not exist anymore...:
> 
> 

 

I saw the Best Buy advert this weekend, and I stopped in to ask about the future of this line of laptops.  The helpful blue-shirt told me that eMachines was indeed still making this line, and was even upgrading it.  He said the m6809 would be coming out soon.  

Behold, the power of Google.  A quick search this morning yielded these little gems:

http://www.jandr.com/JRProductPage.process?RestartFlow=t&Section_Id=&Product_Id=3971348&ProductPageTab=Details#productTabs

http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=eMachines_M6809

Well, that does it.  I'm holding out for one of these bad boys!    :Smile: 

----------

## arvand

 *thither wrote:*   

> I've got the sound working OK using the SND_VIA82XX driver.  Here's the relevant portion of my .config for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2:
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply. I used the same config file. I am emerging 'alsa-xmms' right now as 'xmms' itself didn't work. It doesn't let me emerge alsamixer (it says its masked). Which package did you emerge to unmute it?

EDIT: Ok, got it to work. For those who care, 'emerge alsa-utils' gives the alsamixer but i didnt know how to use it to turn the volume up (the volume was down).

XFCE comes with this utility called Sound manager that can be added to the bottom of the screen. I used that to turn the volume up. Xmms is crashing though... Xine works fine.

----------

## Kleiny

http://bellsouthpwp.net/s/e/sedlabs1/

This has a link to a method that made the wireless work for the 680x, but using Fedora. I didn't see much difference in the code that would prevent it from working with Gentoo, but will find out more as my machine now is thinking it is an apple working with windows, trying to compile a linux patch. In other words it is a nice toaster. 

Later all, let me know if anyone sees this and tries it with good/bad feedback.

----------

## nileshnimkar

I got a M6805. Cool machine ! I installed Gentoo and everything is fine but I cannot get the X Window to start. I get a error like

    "No Screens Found" 

   I am using the XF86config from www.muru.com. I emerged the latest x11 and the latest KDE.

   Can someone please tell me what more is needed ? Am I missing something here or doing something wrong ??

----------

## Kleiny

 *nileshnimkar wrote:*   

> I got a M6805. Cool machine ! I installed Gentoo and everything is fine but I cannot get the X Window to start. I get a error like
> 
>     "No Screens Found" 
> 
>    I am using the XF86config from www.muru.com. I emerged the latest x11 and the latest KDE.
> ...

 

I had the same problem, but then I used genkernel with the emachines config file. Make sure you use this, as it provides the proper setup. 

Also, make sure that it is XFree86-4.3.99.902-r2 that you emerge, and then run xf86config and then it should work. The muru file works as well, but sometimes it doesn't get in properly it seems.

----------

## bswrchrd

 *Kleiny wrote:*   

> http://bellsouthpwp.net/s/e/sedlabs1/
> 
> This has a link to a method that made the wireless work for the 680x, but using Fedora. I didn't see much difference in the code that would prevent it from working with Gentoo, but will find out more as my machine now is thinking it is an apple working with windows, trying to compile a linux patch. In other words it is a nice toaster. 
> 
> Later all, let me know if anyone sees this and tries it with good/bad feedback.

 

This is only for 32-bit, not 64-bit. You almost made me happy.

----------

## nileshnimkar

 *Kleiny wrote:*   

>  *nileshnimkar wrote:*   I got a M6805. Cool machine ! I installed Gentoo and everything is fine but I cannot get the X Window to start. I get a error like
> 
>     "No Screens Found" 
> 
>    I am using the XF86config from www.muru.com. I emerged the latest x11 and the latest KDE.
> ...

 

I tried everything...

I downloaded the packages CD to go with the Live CD. I emerged with genkernel using emachines kernel. Stage 3. 

emerged X11, kde, gnome from net. Didnt work. So I emerged unmerged all. And emerge -K from the packages CD.

Still does'nt work.

I did try all the steps mentioned by you. I dunno what more I can try.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kleiny

 *nileshnimkar wrote:*   

>  *Kleiny wrote:*    *nileshnimkar wrote:*   I got a M6805. Cool machine ! I installed Gentoo and everything is fine but I cannot get the X Window to start. I get a error like
> 
>     "No Screens Found" 
> 
>    I am using the XF86config from www.muru.com. I emerged the latest x11 and the latest KDE.
> ...

 

Okay don't fret...there is one thing else, which may seem silly, but in the XF86Config, make sure the mouse is setup as /dev/psaux

Also, copy the error log here, so that we can see what the problem is. And if you could make sure that the XF86 is the 4.3.99.902-r2 version that is loaded in the portage tree. It will get solved, promise.   :Laughing: 

----------

## scottymace

[quote=

Okay don't fret...there is one thing else, which may seem silly, but in the XF86Config, make sure the mouse is setup as /dev/psaux

Also, copy the error log here, so that we can see what the problem is. And if you could make sure that the XF86 is the 4.3.99.902-r2 version that is loaded in the portage tree. It will get solved, promise.   :Laughing: [/quote]

Actually, that'll be different if you are using the 2.6 kernel it's more like "/dev/input/mice" 

You may want to post the last few lines of the error log.

----------

## Chuck Milam

Looks like the m6807 is gone, say hello to the m6809:

http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=eMachines_M6809

----------

## nileshnimkar

 *scottymace wrote:*   

> [quote=
> 
> Okay don't fret...there is one thing else, which may seem silly, but in the XF86Config, make sure the mouse is setup as /dev/psaux
> 
> Also, copy the error log here, so that we can see what the problem is. And if you could make sure that the XF86 is the 4.3.99.902-r2 version that is loaded in the portage tree. It will get solved, promise.  

 

Actually, that'll be different if you are using the 2.6 kernel it's more like "/dev/input/mice" 

You may want to post the last few lines of the error log.[/quote]

Will Try to post the logs. Sorry havent been getting on here much lately. BTW I did manage to get the X Started by configuring. But

   1) The fonts are fuzzy. Cant see them properly. I can see a command only after I type it and press enter. So I am not sure my conf is right.

   2) Dunno how to start KDE. I type startkde in a windows and everything just freezes and requires a hard reboot.

    Can someone post their working XF86Config here ? That will be helpful.

I plan to start some developement soon so it is important for me to get X working. If not I will have to install MYSql and Apache W PHP Perl on Windoze <SHUDDER>   :Embarassed:  !!

----------

## bswrchrd

Merry Christmas.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Single"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Dual"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "Xinerama"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   #Option       "Protocol"              "auto"

   Option      "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

   #Option      "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LCD"

   VendorName   "Laptop"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "External"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName    "Whatever Model"

   ModeLine     "640x480" 31.5 640 680 720 864 480 488 491 521

   ModeLine     "800x600" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 85.0 1024 1032 1152 1360 768 784 787 823

   ModeLine     "1400x1050" 162.0 1400 1464 1656 1960 1050 1051 1054 1100 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1600x1200" 186.6 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "1600x1200b" 151.2 1600 1616 1712 1760 1200 1210 1212 1245 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "1152x900s" 94.5 1152 1192 1320 1528 900 902 906 937 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "sun2" 100.0 1152 1156 1196 1392 864 865 868 892 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "NTCS" 60.0 512 600 700 800 480 500 525 450 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "PAL" 50.0 768 832 856 1000 567 590 595 630 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x1024@75Hz" 128.3 1280 1300 1412 1616 1024 1026 1034 1059 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050@76Hz" 163.9 1400 1456 1648 1960 1050 1050 1053 1100 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"       

        Identifier      "iiyama"

        HorizSync       31.469-79.976

        VertRefresh     59.940-75.025

        Option          "DPMS"

   Modeline "1280x1024"  135.22  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

   Modeline "800x600"   49.52  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

   Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneMode"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility 9600"

   Screen      0

   Option      "AGPMode" "2"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility 9600"

   Screen      1

   Option      "AGPMode" "2"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "LCD"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   #Monitor    "External"

   Monitor    "iiyama"

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Can't help you with the KDE settings, I'm running Gnome 2.6. Gnome runs well though.

----------

## scottymace

 *nileshnimkar wrote:*   

>  *scottymace wrote:*   [quote=
> 
> Okay don't fret...there is one thing else, which may seem silly, but in the XF86Config, make sure the mouse is setup as /dev/psaux
> 
> Also, copy the error log here, so that we can see what the problem is. And if you could make sure that the XF86 is the 4.3.99.902-r2 version that is loaded in the portage tree. It will get solved, promise.   
> ...

 

Will Try to post the logs. Sorry havent been getting on here much lately. BTW I did manage to get the X Started by configuring. But

   1) The fonts are fuzzy. Cant see them properly. I can see a command only after I type it and press enter. So I am not sure my conf is right.

   2) Dunno how to start KDE. I type startkde in a windows and everything just freezes and requires a hard reboot.

    Can someone post their working XF86Config here ? That will be helpful.

I plan to start some developement soon so it is important for me to get X working. If not I will have to install MYSql and Apache W PHP Perl on Windoze <SHUDDER>   :Embarassed:  !![/quote]

The fonts look fuzzy if you aren't at full resolution.  If you want KDE to start you need to edit your /etc/rc.conf at the section XSESSION="Gnome" to read XSESSION="kde<version>

Scott

----------

## moebot64

What are the correct CFLAGS for the emachine? 

Do I always have to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="`amd64" before an emerge pkgname to ensure a 64bit compile?

I know this is probably basic but I am confused. Thanks alot. 

(Maybe you could just point me to a link)

----------

## Apterigo

After much attempting, it seems there is no way to make the broadcom wireless work; I've heard credible rumors that it works on Project Evil for BSD. I am considering doing the necessary researching to determine why it works on Project Evil, if it does, and port it to ndiswrapper for Linux.

Apterigo

----------

## Vesentac

The wireless card works on a number of distros including gentoo. The real problem is which kernel you are installing and what arch type. Wireless does not work period on 64 bit linux distros due to a compile problem. Gentoo is probably the most stable build for 64 bit linux. If you need to run the wireless then run i386 dist.

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok. So, let me get this straight, because there is alot of confusion in thie thread. Between 32 and 64 really needs to be seperated... but thats my opinion.

However, now I'm receiving the stupid key relieased error. I build gentoo using the dev-sources which currently is 2.6.5 kernel.

I've spent the past 2 weeks trying to get this damn OS working on this laptop (6807) and still no luck. This is as far as I've gotten now with a stage 2 install.

So, am I understanding this correctly that I basically have to re-config my kernel with whatever .config file seems to work?

And there are soo many different stories about, "my eht0 doesn't work" or "i have no sound" or "i have sound and eth0" wtf?!?!

Do they work or not?

Sorry for the rant, just a bit frustrated at this point. I've never spent so much time jerking around with a damn disto that leaves me high and dry every time. It really is silly.

So, my Q is:

1) what do I need to do about the "key released' errors? Should I just re-start the whole install again? would it be simpler?

2) does the NIC work? or not?

3) does the snd work? or not?

Just want to clear that up before I go trying to configure a kernel with modules n such that aren't needed because they wont work anyhow.

----------

## mankei

I also emerged and compiled gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 today and apparently the keyboard does not work. I reached the login prompt but the machine doesn't respond to key presses. DaFrEQ, you should try gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 and follow the instructions on http://skreak.com/m6805/. The NIC and sound work with 2.6.3.

----------

## DaFrEQ

So you're telling me that I need to use an older kernel?

What about the keyboard problem?

How about this... when I booted with the LiveCD (2004.0) at the boot: prompt I pressed F1. It showed me a list of kernels I could boot with.

There in the listing was: emachines

So, my question is this:

If gentoo went thru the trouble to build a AMD64 based distro for the emachines system.... why the hell doesn't it work?

This makes no sense. Seems like false pretense to me.

----------

## mankei

My personal belief is that kernel 2.6.3 works with this machine due to fortuitous reasons that I don't understand (I mean why would compiling usb support as modules stop the keyboard from functioning? it makes no sense at all). Kernel 2.6.5 comes out afterwards and inadvertently breaks the support (either that or I did something wrong during compilation, I have tried make oldconfig and the genkernel routine with no luck). Gentoo developers made the emachines kernel for the liveCD and gentoo 2.6.3 a while ago, but apparently they didn't test 2.6.5 against this machine before releasing it recently. I'm sticking to 2.6.3 for now. Many people also reported success with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 on this thread. I'd be very interested if someone can make 2.6.5 work with this machine.

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok. I may try that. I'm on my LAST attempt with 2.6.5 again. This time with a stage3 cuz I'm so tired of wasting my time.

When I try:

******************************

# modules-update

******************************

I get the following error:

Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!

Any reason why it can't do something the socs say it should?

----------

## Seeratlas

Hello all, 

Well, I am the ultimate noobie on linux, much less Gentoo and I wanted to report that after reading this thread and the post on alternate grub.conf for XP dual booting, I have succeeded  :Smile: 

A couple of notes, I think nearly every emachines M6805/6807/6809 owner would gladly install Gentoo on his lappy IF a clear (to noob) step by step install sheet could be prepped and placed on this board. 

Using the emachines gen kernel would make it trivial and at the moment, as near as I can tell, Gentoo is the only amd64 distribution that is nearly completely operational (wireless and 3d video excluded). Would be nice to have have Gentoo be known as THE amd64 distro to have.

The major problems I had as a complete windows weenie, were..

1. figuring out the partitioning (I used the PartitionMagic technique advised in the moderator's post for dual booting)

2. trying to understand the Grub configuration technique (more examples would be helpful to hammer in the concept of hda0,0 etc.)

3. Without a floppy, trying to write the modified initrd into the inaccessible (through linux) NTloader- (I ended up creating and mounting a vfat "share" partition which worked like a charm and is proving VERY useful in moving files between the two op systems)

4. I also spent hours trying to figure out sound  once I got kde installed, looking for alsa , then finally discovering that kde was using oss drivers which seem to work just fine.

5. Lastly, I pm'd several posters on the board who's prompt and accurate responses helped IMMEASUREABLY  :Smile: 

I'm now in the process of working my way through the KDE manual in preparation for installing Open Office and Java.

So far I'm VERY impressed with the useability of kde. My initial reaction is that if preconfigured and installed, gentoo with kde would be a very attractive option for businesses looking at the huge window's license fees.

so far I'm VERY 'thumbs up' on this combination and loving the 6805. For the money, well, i know of no comparison.

Seer

----------

## Kleiny

 *mankei wrote:*   

> My personal belief is that kernel 2.6.3 works with this machine due to fortuitous reasons that I don't understand (I mean why would compiling usb support as modules stop the keyboard from functioning? it makes no sense at all). Kernel 2.6.5 comes out afterwards and inadvertently breaks the support (either that or I did something wrong during compilation, I have tried make oldconfig and the genkernel routine with no luck). Gentoo developers made the emachines kernel for the liveCD and gentoo 2.6.3 a while ago, but apparently they didn't test 2.6.5 against this machine before releasing it recently. I'm sticking to 2.6.3 for now. Many people also reported success with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 on this thread. I'd be very interested if someone can make 2.6.5 work with this machine.

 

Okay, after about a week of effort, I finally have 2.6.5 up, but there are several things I now need to fix that are extremely frustrating.

Number one: keyboard and mouse have to be USB external. I guess that somewhere in the kernel I will have to compare where the swith for the internal are set, that should be fun, unless someone has a grand idea for that. 

Number two: it took several patches found on www.muru.com, in the www.kernel.org and a few found by seach engine nightmares to even get this working with xfree let alone enough to be actually writing this post on kde. Next up will be gnome then onward, but unless the mouse and keyboard can get internal and not external, me not sooooo happy  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> Well, I am the ultimate noobie on linux, much less Gentoo and I wanted to report that after reading this thread and the post on alternate grub.conf for XP dual booting, I have succeeded

 

Does that mean that you used the LiveCD 2004.0???

I'm curious. I've read threads on a few different sites that say they can't do anything with 2004.0, and a few sites say 2.6.5 kernel works fine and they are already into the GUI.

I am stuck. I finally got the install done, and booted to the #

However, I have NO keyboard at all. No key does anything at the prompt. Can't even 3-finger it.

I get those darned atkbd.c errors on boot, but they just scroll by.

I've also been told to use the 2.6.3-re kernel instead of 2.6.5. Does this mean simply boot with the LiveCD, re-compile the kernel (2.6.3-r1) and continue? Or do I have to re-initiate a full install?

Also, how exactly would I go about getting, and emerging and installing the 2.6.3-r1 kern? I'm not all that up to par on gentoo as this is only my second machine using it. The other is a desktop that never had any flaws since day one.

----------

## Seeratlas

answer is yes, used the 2004 live cd install.

when you get to the point in the install docs (be sure and choose the amd64 version) where you are ready to compile a kernel, one of the gentoo 'biggies' has already done that for you. use the 'genkernel' emachines kernel, it apparently has all the appropriate switches and comments already HOWEVER you still need to feed the kernel the pci=noacpi etc. line described in an earlier post, i think page 3 or 4 of this thread. You want that vid parameter described there also. 

use the 2.6.3 ..r2 kernel on the cd.  I've only seen the post just above  where anyone got the 2.6.5 kernel to work and apparently it doesn't work well. Using the hints laid out in this thread will get you up and running pronto. oh, and on xfree, use the 4.3.99... package also as set forth in this thread. you'll waste a ton of time trying to get xfree86 4.3.0 to work. 

the '99' version brings x right up, with working mousepad etc.

sorry bout the numbering, but I can't remember them exactly, just the distinguishing parts  :Smile:   frankly I don't see how all you unix hacks can remember all this command line stuff LOL.

seer

----------

## DaFrEQ

Well, the LiveCD I dl'd and burned (from the 2004.0 dir) didn't allow me to pick a kernel. Much less use the 2.6.3-r1 kernel.

It just spat out the 2.6.5.

What exactly do I need?

I went to www.gnetoo.org

Chose the Denver site... releases... amd64...2004...LiveCD

I think I dl'd the minimal not the universal. Should I try the universal?

----------

## mankei

try

```
emerge "=gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2"
```

emerge genkernel if you haven't already

```
emerge genkernel
```

then compile the kernel using genkernel

```
genkernel --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r2 --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6-emachines all
```

----------

## sfjlinux

Thanks for the hint to emerge the older kernel - I am in the same boat with the keyboard failing under 2.6.5

----------

## DaFrEQ

Finally I have a working system.

Well sort of. I can boot to prompt now with no errors, and actually have keyboard control now.

However, one thing puzzles me. I cannot log in as root...???

I KNOW for a FACT that I set a root password back in the setup.

I tried to su with my user i setup, but it says invalid password too.

So... wtf?

If I can't su, then how the hell am I supposed to ever have root access?

*********************

EDIT: So, I re-booted with the LiveCD and:

swapon /dev/hda3

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

cd /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

passwd

typed new su password

exit

cd /

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

reboot

**********************

Now all is ok. I can su so I'm kewl. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS n GALS.

I really do appreciate it. (another happy gentoo user)

Now onto the X, then hopefully all my dev tools.

L8rz

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> Also, make sure that it is XFree86-4.3.99.902-r2 that you emerge

 

I tried to emerge XFree but i get:

***********************

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "=XFree86-4.3.99.902-r2"

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

***********************

I was told to use XFree86-4.3.99.902-r2 otherwise X wouldn't work correctly. Maybe I'm using the wrong command to emerge it???

Used:

***********************

# emerge "=XFree86-4.3.99.902-r2"

***********************

Is this not the correct way?

----------

## mankei

try

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge "=xfree-4.3.99.902-r2"
```

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge "=xfree-4.3.99.902-r2"

 

produces:

****************************

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=xfree-4.3.99.902-r2" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xfree-4.3.9.902-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

****************************

----------

## mankei

oh then edit or create the file /etc/portage/package.unmask and add the line

```
>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99
```

----------

## DaFrEQ

is it /etc/portage

or /usr/portage?

Because /etc/portage doesn't even exist.

----------

## Seeratlas

Is this working or is just the cdrom working? I've installed KDE and the latest Xine but get a "/dev/dvd" doesn't exist error message when I try to tell it to play a DVD. 

Is there a module I missed? 

I used the genkernel for the development sources for the emachine on the universal install disk.

I presume that there must be a dvd entry placed into the /etc/fsab? and that the dvd has to be mounted, but can someone tell me what I need to do to get xine to play a movie? 

Thanks in advance.

seer

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok. So I got xfrer 4.3.99.902-r2 done.

I ran xf86config, and configured what I could.

When I run X,I just get a blank screen. I do see the lil X cursor, but not the grid.

Also, I emerged gnome (full) and am wondering how to get it to start when X starts?

----------

## DaFrEQ

EDIT: Moved to better suited section as this is no longer an install problem.

----------

## DaFrEQ

I did notice that under my /usr/portage dir, there is no app-sci dir.

So, I'm wondering why the emerge is telling me it can emerge if the masked files are taken care of.

So, I'm wondering if I can even emerge these two science apps, or am I going to have to do a source install? (see previous thread

----------

## Dariush

Hello everyone,

After a few days of spending time to get Gentoo working on my M6805, whci of course I did not succeed I came across this thread.

It seems some of you have succeeded to get a "reasonable" environment build.

Is it too much to ask if someone builds a fully functional image with X or whatever else and post it somewhere for down load?

You would not believe how much time one would save for all of us who are desparate to get a 64 bit version running and do not have the expertise and time that you have.

Thanks

----------

## DaFrEQ

I doubt very seriously someone would do that. There is a matter of bandwidth comsumption, as well as, well, time.

I know how frustrated you probably are right now, as I was in your place not long ago.

The best advice I can say is:

If you go back thru these threads, starting around page 5 or 6, and work your way thru, you WILL have a working gentoo amd64 system.

And besides, you will enjoy it alot better once YOU have finished it. Not someone else.

If you need personal assistance, I don't mind helping you. Just email me.

----------

## Kleiny

 *Seeratlas wrote:*   

> Is this working or is just the cdrom working? I've installed KDE and the latest Xine but get a "/dev/dvd" doesn't exist error message when I try to tell it to play a DVD. 
> 
> Is there a module I missed? 
> 
> I used the genkernel for the development sources for the emachine on the universal install disk.
> ...

 

This may be late, but make sure you have the dvd support compiled into your kernel. I just copied the line in /etc/fstab for the cdrom and pasted it, changing /mnt/cdrom to /mnt/dvd

It has been a while since I played with this, so someone else may want to jump in

----------

## Kleiny

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> Ok. So I got xfrer 4.3.99.902-r2 done.
> 
> I ran xf86config, and configured what I could.
> 
> When I run X,I just get a blank screen. I do see the lil X cursor, but not the grid.
> ...

 

You have to make sure that you edit /etc/rc.conf to have at the bottom 

XSESSION="gnome"

Also make sure that you set up xfs as per the guide and then set 

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

What version of gnome? I had good luck with 2.4.0, but am sticking with KDE for now. Seems to allow more programs to get into the browse function without customizing every one. 

Good luck

K2

----------

## dez

I'm having problems getting tap-to-click to work (64bit kernel).

Here's the important parts of how I got to where I am now.

```
emerge =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 #because 2.6.5 is unfriendly

emerge genkernel #3.0.2a

cd /usr/src/

ln -s gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 linux

cd linux

genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6-emachines all

echo '>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99' > /etc/portage/package.unmask

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge "=xfree-4.3.99.902-r2"

cd /etc/X11

wget http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/XF86Config

emerge kdebase

#From /boot/grub/grub.conf

title  Gentoo-dev-2.6.3 64bit

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel_gentoo-dev-2.6.3_64 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc

real_root=/dev/hda8 vga=0x317 splash=verbose pci=noacpi noapic

psmouse.proto=imps

initrd (hd0,4)/initrd_gentoo-dev-2.6.3_64

#And this is odd part.  The kernel thinks this pad is a wheel mouse.

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="ImPS/2 Synaptics Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

...

```

thither indicated tap-to-click works with vanilla 2.6.2 + patches on page 3 of this thread.

muru says http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/ to compile kernel with Synaptics

support, but I can find no such support (grep -i synaptics /usr/src/linux/*/*)

Does the explicit driver (emerge synaptics) work?

Here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159838 one guy say it does and

one guy says it doesn't, but I don't know if either are amd64.  I will try, but it's not unmasking nicely.

Any ideas?

----------

## mankei

The key to get tap-to-click to work apparently is to add

```
psmouse.proto=imps
```

to the end of kernel cmdline AND set "SendCoreEvents" instead of "CorePointer" for the mouse in the section "ServerLayout":

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    ...

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

    ...
```

After doing that tap-to-click works magically for me. I didn't try the synaptic driver.

----------

## dez

I had the "psmouse.proto=imps" all along.  Last night,with the xserver down, I did "emerge kde" ,

because kdebase is not much fun by itself.  This moring I started kde and tap-to-click

worked.  Since this is an X thing, I don't know how a full kde install could have

had an effect.  I didn't need to change "CorePointer" to "SendCoreEvents" . 

Must have been the tap-to-click fairies while I slept.

And it's still "ImPS/2 Synaptics Wheel Mouse" in /proc/bus/input/devices

----------

## rally

Hey every one, I am new here and I have been watching this thread for couple of days.

I got my m68007 two weeks a go and have been mostly using win XP for the last couple of weeks, as I need to us my laptop for work ... Win XP ugh  :Sad: 

Any way yesterday I have tried to setup gentoo...with not much luck.

Since I need it for work I figured that I will for now install the regular 32 bit Athlon XP system untill there is more support for the 64 bit and I get more ram  :Smile: 

Anyway, when I boot the universal CD I can not get the NIC to work !

I have tried 

gentoo -noapic

gentoo-nofb -noapic

and it seems like id detects the nic but can't get the dhcp info from my router, I have also tried to manually set the ip/gateway/etc..

and it pings it's own ip of the eth0 but can not ping the gateway ???

I remember from the suse 9.0 installation if I did not specify the kernel option -noacpi it did something simmilar....it loaded the driver for the NIC ok, but could not access the network.....

and since the genkernel is broken on the 2004.0 universal I am stuck unless I configure and compile the kernel my self...for which I do no have the time right now....

help

thx

sick of windoze   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DaFrEQ

Well, if you look back at page6 of this thread (I think it's page 6) everything is pretty much explained as far as getting gentoo up in 64-bit mode.

However, initially I tried to do a regular 32-bit install and it failed miserably on several different distros.

If you HAVE to have 32-bit, I can't offer much help there for a 64-bit sytem. But as far as the 64-bit distro goes, I can say that it does work like a charm.

When you boot with the liveCD (gentoo amd64 version) boot with:

***************************************

boot: emachines

***************************************

There is an emachines kern for initial bootup. You can also press F1 and F2 for your boot options at the boot: prompt.

Once you get booted, just do a normal gentoo amd64 install.

I recommend stage2.

----------

## DaFrEQ

Hey Kleiny,

How R U enjoying ur M6805? Well I hope.

Have you gone about doing up your DVD/Burner?

I haven't yet messed with mine, that and sound are still an issue which, to be honest, I haven't actually touched yet as I've been too busy getting all my software dev tools ready.

Gonna be heading out to sea pretty soon, so Now I'm in the mode for sound and cd burning.

Just wondering if you had already gone thru this, and maybe could point me in whatever direction (other than pointing with that middle finger   :Laughing:  )

Preciate it,

L8rz

----------

## Seeratlas

Ok, I've got my Gentoo install almost finished and have to say that it certainly is a LOT of fun playing with it. KDE 3.2 is working out very very well and seems entirely competent as well as being visually appealing.

The email is working fine and is plenty versatile. I've got Kmplayer installed and working and can now watch net video that would normally play thru MS's mediaplayer. Still having lots of grief trying to get Realplayer up but I believe by and large its simply my lack of experience and knowledge with and of Linux that is causing the problem.

Sound worked right off the bat once you brought up KDE, you just have to pull up the mixer and unmute everything. Sound working fine, my Southpark episodes run great  :Smile: 

Had some trouble with the dvd running and finally just went to the gentoo-laptop irc channel and they set me up in like 5 minutes  :Smile:  No idea of what i did, i just typed what they told me to type on the command line and zoom up and running  :Smile:  now THAT's "Support"  :Smile:  Xine is beautiful on this box, and the movies run great.

Got Cinepaint up and running (which btw is the proggie that they used to gen the battle scenes in LOTR Return of the King  :Smile:  sooo, pretty worldclass software  :Smile: 

I also got samba up and running so I can now transfer files between the 6805 and my win2k/98/Xt boxes on my home network  :Smile:  sweet  :Smile: 

KDE's im proggie handles multiple instances of AIM, MSN, ICQ Yahoo, you name it extremely well, fun to be all my screen presences all at once with just one proggie. Dead stable and in fact, I like it better than Trillian as apparently MS spends less time trying to 'break' Kopete than Trillian  :Smile: 

Ok, so now all I have left is to get a decent filesharing proggie or two up and running and that is still causing me grief, but again, I'm trying to do this stuff mostly alone with now 8 days of 'linux' experience LOL.

All in all, if you 6805 guys are considering linux, I'd say jump on Gentoo 64bit. I've looked around the net and NO other  64bit distrib is having as much success as we are with Gentoo  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

oh, and try Mozilla Firefox...sweet browser  :Smile: 

seeratlas

----------

## Kleiny

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> Hey Kleiny,
> 
> How R U enjoying ur M6805? Well I hope.
> 
> Have you gone about doing up your DVD/Burner?
> ...

 

I dealt with that one a while back. The key for me was to setup VIA82XX as Y in the config file, then recompile the kernel. Then I emerge alsa-utils

when that was done, I ran alsamixer, and turned up all the volumes. Just escape out of it there. Then in the sound mixer, I unmuted sound. Presto worked for both Gnome and for KDE at that point. Be careful though, it blew my ears off when I first put in music.

as for the DVD burner, the question i asked was do I want a 2x burner in, or a 8x out? I then went to Fry's (if you don't have one, too bad for you) bought a 8x DVD burner for $95, then bought an external case for $50, put together, hooked up USB2.0, and poof, I was burning DVDs via K3B. The 2x is really really a drag. And how often do you need to burn a DVD on the fly? can take up to 2-3 hours at 2x so the battery wouldn't work that long on Gentoo. The 8x is sweet but the media is crazy expensive, at $2.50 to $4 each. Might as well buy the DVD if you are going to spend 3 hours burning a copy (my time is worth a helluva lot more than $5 and hour to me)

Out to Sea???? Damn child, don't you know there is a war going on?

K2

----------

## Kleiny

 *Seeratlas wrote:*   

> Ok, I've got my Gentoo install almost finished and have to say that it certainly is a LOT of fun playing with it. KDE 3.2 is working out very very well and seems entirely competent as well as being visually appealing.
> 
> The email is working fine and is plenty versatile. I've got Kmplayer installed and working and can now watch net video that would normally play thru MS's mediaplayer. Still having lots of grief trying to get Realplayer up but I believe by and large its simply my lack of experience and knowledge with and of Linux that is causing the problem.
> 
> Sound worked right off the bat once you brought up KDE, you just have to pull up the mixer and unmute everything. Sound working fine, my Southpark episodes run great 
> ...

 

Great job Seeratlas. The question then is are you ready for Wine, VMWare, etc...to make this box of yours into something that is cross functional? Windows running in VMWare is actually faster than Windows direct to the API structure that redmond has built. 

I agree, the 6805 is the best laptop I have ever had, and that is saying a lot as I am an engineer in the wireless industry and my last work one was a 2.2 Gig Compaq with 1 Gig of ram. Damn monitor was horrible and if I sneezed everything locked up. I still have dual boot with some windows for my work, as I consult and some people hate linux on their system. But for that I am trying to get VMWare up and running. Now that is a pain.

----------

## rally

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> Well, if you look back at page6 of this thread (I think it's ...... But as far as the 64-bit distro goes, I can say that it does work like a charm.
> 
> When you boot with the liveCD (gentoo amd64 version) boot with:
> 
> ***************************************
> ...

 

Thanks That's great I'll give it a try,  any idea if Tomcat (servlet container for java) works in 64 bit mode ? (that's my dev env) I did a quick google on the apache website and there is one reference to the apache it self regarding AMD 64.

Sorry for going off topic but all this 64bitness get's me excited and also a bit frustraited   :Shocked:    As I have started a new job and need my notebook working fast  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kleiny

 *rally wrote:*   

>  *DaFrEQ wrote:*   Well, if you look back at page6 of this thread (I think it's ...... But as far as the 64-bit distro goes, I can say that it does work like a charm.
> 
> When you boot with the liveCD (gentoo amd64 version) boot with:
> 
> ***************************************
> ...

 

Hey rally, there is a thread with masked applications that work. Just search amd64 applications, and look for it. These answers will probably be in there. It should on take you about two hours the first time, to get up and running. Just follow the instructions step by step and you will do great

k2

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> The key for me was to setup VIA82XX as Y in the config file, then recompile the kernel. Then I emerge alsa-utils

 

Just want to be certain I'm doint this correctly before I start.

When you say the above, I take it you mean the kernel.config? And, this may seem a bit silly, but how exactly do I go about recompiling the kern.

I don't ever do much kern compiling. Normally, I get it done once, then pretty much never touch it again. So I'm kinda rusty on it. Would that be make menuconfig?

 *Quote:*   

> as for the DVD burner, the question i asked was do I want a 2x burner in, or a 8x out?

 

Not really worried about burning DVDs at the moment. I use regular CDs a hell of alot more. Just routine burning while out at sea. Course, I'll want to watch some DVD movies, but I'm sure I can emerge a proggie for that right?

 *Quote:*   

> I then went to Fry's (if you don't have one, too bad for you) 

 

Yes we have Fry's here.

 *Quote:*   

> Out to Sea???? Damn child, don't you know there is a war going on?

 

Actually, the war is over. The world is simply waiting for the "right people" to finally learn how to fend/take care of themselves. (Touchy subject this one is as I'm ex-military... which leads to the next part... not quite a child any more. But thnx for the gesture.  :Smile: 

Anywho, If you could just point me to info on recompiling the kern, or jumble me a quickie post here, I'd be much obliged.

Tnx.

L8rz

----------

## Spoony

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Actually, the war is over. 
> 
> 

 

Says you.  And thats why my friends have been deployed, and I'm looking at it next?

Sorry.  But its not over while people are still dying.

----------

## Seeratlas

People are dying everywhere all the time....

Not sure but I think if you check you'll find that more mil people died from car accidents/disease, training mishaps etc. last month than died in Iraq and Afghanistan combined....

I see your point but I think I would rephrase it.  The 'war with Iraq" is over, the war against terrorists continues... also the Falluja thing is being massively misrepresented/reported by the US press. The Marines beat the hell out of the Falluja bunch in just a few hours, overfilling all available hospitals. For some reason Al Jazeera referrs to these combattants as "civilians"....civilians with rpg's , ak's and anti-tank weaps....  and remember, only the United States calls for a 'ceasefire' when its winning...

sorry, for the momentary thread hijack,  ok , back to pixels..

seer

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry. But its not over while people are still dying.

 

People will always be dying. Especially over there.

For thousands of years they have had a wars over how they perveice their religion. It will never end... I think.

But that is a bit off topic.

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> ...setup VIA82XX as Y in the config file, then recompile the kernel...

 

I noticed that in my .confg I have CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

Is this adequate?

So theoretically, All I need to do is emerge the alsa-lib and alsa-utils?

Shouldn't need a kern re-compile right?

What about:

```
CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y
```

which is already in the .config file generated by genkernel I might add.

----------

## Kleiny

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...setup VIA82XX as Y in the config file, then recompile the kernel... 
> 
> I noticed that in my .confg I have CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m
> 
> Is this adequate?
> ...

 

Sorry it has been a while, had to move from portland to mobile, al

You can use that, but then it is a module, and they you have to install the module using insmod command. There is a howto in the gentoo for alsa config, that will walk you through, but I would recommend doing what it says on removing all other support for sound cards, then only having the VIA82XX=y

You then have to set in the alsa config file accordingly. I would write it all here, but would rather teach you to fish  :Cool: 

I spent 8 months in Iraq and lost 14 good friends back in Sr's war, so please lets not mix politics and kernels. 

To recompile, all you do is modify the emachines kernel config file in /usr/share/genkernel/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r2-emachines (or whatever config file you are using)

then run #genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r2-emachines all

Basically, you are redoing that step, but that is all you have to do. The files in your boot folder of kernel and initrd are automatically updated, and nothing else really changes, unless you want two kernels, which I recommend for a later day. 

Good luck and God's speed on the dingy. We AF guys like are runways fixed and on land. More bars nearby that way.

K2

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok. What I did was:

***************************************

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge alsa-lib

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge alsa-utils

# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute

# rc-update add alsasound boot

# alsactl store

***************************************

Then I added:

alsactl store

to the /etc/conf.d/local.start & /etc/conf.d/local.stop files.

It works now. Volume was extremely loud, so I had to re-run the amixer... and reset it to a more tolerable level. (I sure wish the buttons on the lappy for sound would work in linux)

On reboot, it all loads up ok, and I have sound in gnome now on reboot.

During boot tho, I get the following:

***************************************

* Loading: snd-interwave

FATAL: Module snd_interwave not found.

* Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

Running card-dependent scripts

Loading Mixer Levels......................................[ok]

...blah blah blah all else loads ok...

***************************************

So, I'm not sure why those FATALs are coming up. I looked in my /etc/modules.d/alsa file for those but didn't see anything. (unless I overlooked it)

Sound still works, just want to get rid of the FATALs.

Tnx for your help.

Mobile eh? I've got a friend over there. And one of my ARMY buds' wife is from there. They now live in Maryland (his home state).

L8rz

----------

## ico

Hi all,

I am not actually using gentoo (mdk 10 here 32-bit), but nonetheless I do have m6807 and have compiled kernel from source with all the latest patches and still I am unable to get the cpu to throttle properly (needless to mention inability to read the fan/temperature status via acpi).

I would greatly appreciate it if you could share as to what you had to do to enable this feature. Here's the breakdown of stuff I did so far:

2.6.5 kernel

2.6.5-mm5 patches applied (AMD support told me that this particular version had the appropriate changes made to the powernow stuff)

compiled with all the acpi modules enabled

option to read the dsdt from the BIOS table enabled

acpid installed and running

cpufreqd installed and running

The only thing I am getting is the battery status.

Following this I repatched the kernel with the latest powernow-k8 driver from AMD (to be released with the 2.6.6 kernels but is compatible with this one as well), recompiled and still no cpufreq (i.e. klaptop shows two states but both of them have 0Hz values and cannot be changed).

/proc/cpuinfo (or whatever the file name is) shows correct speed and type of the processor

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/ has all the info except that throttling has "unavailable" or unsupported (forget the exact wording), ditto for current speed, states are C1 and C2 (C3 is unsupported according to /proc), but I cannot change them.

/proc/cpufreq has nothing in it (just words between which the values should come but there is nothing there)

cpufreqd justly complains that it cannot locate cpu speeds

The same problem was with the Mdk vanilla kernel 2.6.3 and 2.6.4. At this point I am completely baffled as to what I need to do. I tried even patches from the muru website and they did not work either. I was told that I need to supply PST tables in order to powernow to work, but how do I do this and where do I apply them?

I would greatly appreciate any help I can get as this is getting rather time consuming and I've just about exploited all of the avenues known to me, yet I am aware that there are people out there who are happily using m680x and are able to throttle the cpu.

Please be as verbose as possible in your description as I am not dealing commonly with kernel recompiles and things of this nature.

Many thanks!

Best wishes,

Ico

----------

## Kleiny

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> Ok. What I did was:
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge alsa-lib
> ...

 

I think if you look in your alsa config file, or in rc.conf you will see those uncommented as well as your one for the via82xx they are not causing a problem, just a potential one. 

Good luck on the boat. Remember to keep something in front of you and danger, preferably an officer if possible. 

l8r

k2

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Kleiny wrote:*   

>  *DaFrEQ wrote:*   Ok. What I did was:
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge alsa-lib
> ...

 

Well, I looked in the modules.d/alsa and remarked out the lines that corresponded with the errors, but it still gives me those Fatals. Still works, but still annoying.

On another note, I've tried to get my CD-Burner working, but am having a glitch.   :Confused: 

I did the following:

*****************************************************

I made sure the following were in my kern:

SCSI Support

SCSI disk support

SCSI CD-ROM support

SCSI generic support

Then I did a:

make modules && make modules_install

and everything seemed ok.

I added hdc=ide-scsi to my grub.conf

On re-boot, I got some FATAL Errors about not being able to load:

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting sr_mod (/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/scsi/sr_mod.ko): Device or resource busy

Well, after that I went ahead and emerged xcdroast. Ran as root for the initial setup, and upon scanning, it said:

Starting to scan for devices...

[0,0,0] Slimtype COMBO LSC-24082K JBK2

and there it sits. I have to do a CTRL+C to kill the proggie and can't get passed that point.

Any ideas?

----------

## Kleiny

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

>  *Kleiny wrote:*    *DaFrEQ wrote:*   Ok. What I did was:
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge alsa-lib
> ...

 

Why don't you post your alsa config 

on the CDRW I never had to do that. I would take that line out, and maybe only change the ro to rw in the line with /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

The drive is on an IDE bus, so I think that the scsi would confuse it, as the bus actual does the conversion later. Take that line out, and let XCDroaster find it. I also use K3B instead as that seems to burn a better quality data disc for me. 

Good luck.

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok. Below is my alsa config in /etc/modules.d/alsa

*****************************************

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

                                                                                                                                                                  

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

                                                                                                                                                                  

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

## OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

                                                                                                                                                                  

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

## OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

                                                                                                                                                                  

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

## alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

                                                                                                                                                                  

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

************************************

The only FATAL now left regarding the snd stuff is:  snd_seq. Says module not found. ???

Now onto the CDr.. Haven't tried what you suggested just yet. Just got home. Will post back in a bit.

----------

## Kleiny

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> Ok. Below is my alsa config in /etc/modules.d/alsa
> 
> *****************************************
> 
> ```
> ...

 

okay, what you have is no sound module for your card, basically no driver loaded for the VIA card. You need to have the alsa config section set up like:

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

Get rid of the extra commented out sections, they are just annoying. Then the other lower section, you have some needed stuff commented out. The Alsa Config guide for Gentoo, at 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

Keep on charging ahead, your getting there.

----------

## scottymace

[quote="Kleiny"][quote="DaFrEQ"] *Kleiny wrote:*   

>  *DaFrEQ wrote:*   Ok. 
> 
> Then I did a:
> 
> make modules && make modules_install
> ...

 

You don't need the hdc=ide-scsi kernel parameter with th 2.6.* kernel.  It uses ATAPI now.  Do a cdrecord --scanbus dev=ATAPI to see if it's working.  (take out the scsi emulation kernel param first, then reboot)

Scott

----------

## DaFrEQ

Sorry man I forgot to mention. I got it all working.  :Smile: 

DVD burn, CD burn, DVD player.. the whole 9 yards.

Preciate ur help.

I'm off on tuesday to the great wide open blue.

C ya in 5 weeks!

L8rz

----------

## lpsantil

 *DaFrEQ wrote:*   

> Sorry man I forgot to mention. I got it all working. 
> 
> DVD burn, CD burn, DVD player.. the whole 9 yards.
> 
> Preciate ur help.
> ...

 

Can you post details?  My experience with my M6805 has not been so pleasant (I'm stuck on compiling freetype2 w/xorg-x11).  Personally, I'd like to also try to get an xfree 4.4.x installed to better utilize the 9600 (just because some distros don't feel like distributing it doesn't mean I can't use from the original ftp archive).

Louis

----------

## Seeratlas

I found the ati proprietary linux driver dated 3/10/04 on their website. Has anyone tried this xfree86 driver on the 6805/6807? Does it get us 3d accelleration? 

thanx in advance.

seer

----------

## Seeratlas

okey, it's in the portage tree and installed cleanly, so I guess it works  :Smile: 

----------

## sfjlinux

Has anyone had success installing 2004.1 on the M6805? My installation keeps crashing during the "emerge system" after it has installed a bunch of stuff. After the crash, even "ls" causes a segfault, so the libraries are corrupt or some other bad condition is present.

I've even considered the possibility of hardware probs, but it passes all the memory tests and did not have these problems under 2004.0

I have tried stage1 and stage2 installs with similar results. I am working on a stage3 install now in case that can get my machine working again...

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

As a followup: The stage3 install worked, but now the keyboard doesn't work... And, yes, I used the emachines config for genkernel.

----------

## Kleiny

 *sfjlinux wrote:*   

> Has anyone had success installing 2004.1 on the M6805? My installation keeps crashing during the "emerge system" after it has installed a bunch of stuff. After the crash, even "ls" causes a segfault, so the libraries are corrupt or some other bad condition is present.
> 
> I've even considered the possibility of hardware probs, but it passes all the memory tests and did not have these problems under 2004.0
> 
> I have tried stage1 and stage2 installs with similar results. I am working on a stage3 install now in case that can get my machine working again...
> ...

 

You cannot use the 2.6.5 kernel due to it requires external keyboard and mouse to work correctly. I think this is due to the /dev/psaux for the mouse and then the change to the ptty for the keyboard. I am not an expert, so that is just my guess

emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 kernel (i think that is the right line) then retry and you will be much happier. 

Be careful then with the kde 3.2 as it thinks some files exist that are still beta and are not readily available. This crashed my system to toaster mode, so I have to rebuild. 

Good luck.

K2

----------

## bhensch

I also had the "emerge system" failing problem after which everything in the install environment would segfault.

I started over did an "emerge -p system" and stepped through all the installs by hand trying to track down the problem a little better before asking for help but it came out fine.

I'm not that far into the install as I have a non-working keyboard after trying to build my own gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1.  I'll try the 2.6.3-r2 sources next.

So, I'm willing to go back and try it again, if someone needs to know what going on.

----------

## Neato

I bought a m6805 and have read through the AMD64 install guide several times as well as reading through this forum several times.  Unfortunately, after 4 different attempts I have not been successful.  I would like to know if there is someone out there that would be willing to exchange email with me or allow me to talk to you via me calling you to create a documented fix. I would like to document the exact deviances into a separate document and post if for others to use.

I am trying to make a supplemental doc that addresses the specifics for an emacine m680x build.  I am new to this and would like to save others the extreme frustration I have encountered to date.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Please email me...also I did not place my questions because I have too many and think it would benefit many if I created a supplemental emachine laptob install doc.

Thanks in Advance,

wjh_80911@yahoo.com

----------

## Chuck Milam

ajv:   *Quote:*   

> Well, you see, I really don't like PCMCIA cards....
> 
> This is the one I ordered: 
> 
> http://www.discountechnology.com/products/wistron-802.11abg/Acer_NeWeb_802.11a%2Bb%2Bg_mini_pci.htm
> ...

 

ajv:  Well?  How did it work out for you?  I'm thinking of getting one for my m6809 (I finally found one!)

----------

## bswrchrd

Hey Neato, I'll help you if you still want it.

----------

## needlern1

I've used the universal live 2004.0 to sucessfully install gentoo 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 to my m6805. I did not use genkernel to config it. Gnome 2.4.0 then upgraded to 2.6.1. Evolution. All works, thanks to this thread and several others.

On booting, both my eth0 (dhcp) and eth1 (dhcp) are picked up. Though my pcmcia card (linksys wpc11,v3) does not pick up a dhcp address(eth0 does). I have the two red !! at the end of the line for the eth1. If I unplug my cat5 cable the pcmcia card still will not pick up an IP address.

I also tried using the iwconfig util on the live cd, but received a message to the effect that there were no extensions noted. cardctl ident recognizes the card as the linksys model. 

I have pcmcia-cs installed and on boot, with no card in the slot, it is monitoring the 1 slot.

One of the informative posts was from a person who had the same card. He indicated he had to install an orinoco.o module. I don't know where to find this to compile in as a module.

I'm sure I must have missed something simple, but can't seem to get this card working. Let alone the builtin g card. Any help appreciated.

Bill

EDIT: I built a genkernel and the linksys card works now. Before the genkernel I did find the orinoco card area in the config. The genkernel config is huge, will try compiling a much smaller one with the orinoco card.

----------

## scottymace

I am using the 2.6.6-mm1 kernel and it looks like the power management and other ACPI issues are either fixed, or worked around.  I am passing the apic option to the kernel, and everything is working fine.  I have cpufreq compiled in and the usb compiled in.  Cpudynd is changing my cpu as needed.  Life is good.  Now all I need is 3d accelleration, and my wifi functional.

I'll post my .config if you guys want.

Scott

----------

## needlern1

scottymace, I'll certainly look at it! I'm having a bear of a time getting usb devices recognized when I plug them in, and I'm even using the genkernel .config.

On my desktop box, I plug my usb printer in and usbview shows it. Even when I plug in an unidentified device usbview will show something plugged in, though it doesn't know what. On my m6805, I plug the usb printer in and nothing shows. I have a separate post on the topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=173793[/url]

I guess no one else has this problem. Anyway, please post your .config for the 2.6.6-mm1. TIA, Bill

EDIT(5/17, 1300hrs, EDT) - dnld'ing now, will build in minutes. will report back

EDIT(5/17, 1630hrs, EDT) - no luck on my part, today. Have also successfully screwed up my / partition. Back to livecd for now.

----------

## nileshnimkar

Long time No see. Atlast I have everything up and running ( minus the sound card. Will do this weekend). Thanks to this thread and all the helpful people.

Q: Is there a decent office app out there for amd64 that will emerge on this laptop ? Gnumeric emerges sucessfully and reads excel files. I need to read doc files. And I dont want to take the pains of writing the editor myself but if that comes to that......  :Smile: 

----------

## bswrchrd

Why not just emerge OpenOffice-bin? It works fine for me.

----------

## v22

 :Very Happy:  I found a BIOS update for my eMachines laptop!  Unfortunately, it does not seem to solve any of the major BIOS bugs that limit these laptops in Linux.    :Sad: 

 :Arrow:  I also created a quick and ugly website that will document my luck with BIOSes I, and hopefully others, will find. 

Happy BIOS hunting...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## rally

I just tried the KNOPPPIX 3.4 2004-05-17 (KNOPPIX_V3.4-2004-05-17-EN.iso) works with 2 small exceptions:

1) wireless network does not work

2)  The cpu does not get throttled down (so the battery wares out fast)

other than that you can boot it with kernel 2.6 

It would be nice if gentoo made a simple install for these notebooks, I tried 4 times with gentoo and I got it working thanks to the help of people from this tread.

but to the ones that are still having problems they can try knoppix.

Also I am writing a letter to eMachines, that I am going to send to the president of emachines, and gateway and perhaps some to some review writers....

I suggest that other people doo that too.....

If enough people write to them they might realize that they are loosing future potential customers who had quite a bad experience and and will not purchase another eMachies system, it's all about numbers !

good luck

----------

## VMIfox

rally,

Would you post the letter you're writing so we can all get an idea of what you are saying.  If emachines/gateway gets a bunch of letters with roughly the same complaints, they might be more likely fix those issues.

Kudos to those of you who have gotten everything working.  I bought an M6805 and started to install Gentoo Tuesday.  After numerous Stage1 and several Stage2 failures I broke down and used a Stage3 - so far so good, compiling the kernel now.  I basically had the same problem as bhensch with 2004.1 when I could get that far.  I've been using gentoo since 1.2 and haven't had this many problems for a long time - still love Gentoo though.

v22 thanks for the BIOS stuff, hopefully a fix will soon be found/made.

Neato I'd be interested in helping create an emachines install doc.

Best of luck to everyone.

----------

## v22

 *rally wrote:*   

> I just tried the KNOPPPIX 3.4 2004-05-17 (KNOPPIX_V3.4-2004-05-17-EN.iso) works with 2 small exceptions:
> 
> 1) wireless network does not work
> 
> 2)  The cpu does not get throttled down (so the battery wares out fast)
> ...

 

My 6805 won't boot unless I put in nopcmcia then it boots but the network and sound do not work.  Using noapic pci=noacpi and nopcmcia gets the boot/sound/network working.   This goes for both kernel versions.

Rally, what BIOS version do you have?

v22

----------

## rally

My Bios is 0F02.P00 dated 12/17/2003 and it's a m6807.

Just to make sure it's the 3.4 version dated 2004-05-17 as there are several versions of the 3.4 version. 

Also the boot command that I use is "knoppix26"

Hope that helps.

PS:

On your site you mention that the m680x is an Arim a W730 K8 however this page:

http://www.amdboard.com/athlon_64_notebook.html

says that Arima A520 K8 is the m680x 

I don't know who is correct but if you look at CPU-Z mainboard info it reports the southbridge to be VT8235 instead of the vt8237....

this might be relevant when flashing bioses....???

---------------------

yes once I have a decent revision of the letter I will post it.

----------

## v22

 *rally wrote:*   

> My Bios is 0F02.P00 dated 12/17/2003 and it's a m6807.
> 
> Just to make sure it's the 3.4 version dated 2004-05-17 as there are several versions of the 3.4 version. 
> 
> Also the boot command that I use is "knoppix26"
> ...

 

Ok, somebody is wrong, but I think I'll stick to what Arima says....

Arima 520 15" LCD, M9 and a floppy NO WIDESCREEN:

http://www.arima.com.tw/ViewProduct.asp?View=76

Arima 730 K8 DTR 15.4" LCD, M10 and without a floppy WIDESCREEN:

http://www.arima.com.tw/ViewProduct.asp?View=71

Unfortunetly, Arima's site does not mention the southbridge used however, if AMDboard cannot get its models right take the southbridge info with a grain of salt as well.

KNOPPIX_V3.4-2004-05-17-EN Is what I am using.

Happy BIOS hunting....

----------

## LordPhobos

For what it's worth, I just successfully installed SuSE 9.1 on my eMachines 6805 and have had a lot of success with it so far. The sound works just fine, as does most everything else, straight out of the box. I don't have any other wireless devices in my house, so I can't test out the wireless capabilities of the machine. Maybe those of you more knowledgable can crack open SuSE to see how they're doing it so easily so we can apply those ideas to Gentoo.

Has anyone gotten any of the eMachines 680x laptops to have 3d acceleration? It seems most forums deal with the wireless problems, but I seem to be the only one who really wants to run at 1280x800 (and not 1024x768, which is the best I can get so far) with 3d acceleration. I've installed the 3.7.6 drivers that were on the SuSE website, and I've tried the XFree86 config file from muru.com, but it's gotten me no closer. Figured I would see if anyone was more successful.

----------

## v22

 *LordPhobos wrote:*   

> For what it's worth, I just successfully installed SuSE 9.1 on my eMachines 6805 and have had a lot of success with it so far...
> 
> ...Has anyone gotten any of the eMachines 680x laptops to have 3d acceleration? It seems most forums deal with the wireless problems, but I seem to be the only one who really wants to run at 1280x800 (and not 1024x768, which is the best I can get so far) with 3d acceleration. I've installed the 3.7.6 drivers that were on the SuSE website, and I've tried the XFree86 config file from muru.com, but it's gotten me no closer. Figured I would see if anyone was more successful.

 

When I was messing with my first HD install of Knoppix 3.3 on my 6805 I did get 3D working at 1280x800 with relative ease.  Actually, this is the first time I've heard of a problem with the 3D in 32-Bit mode (other than the usual ATI trouble).  I think I'll try it again and see what I did to get it working.  

By the way, does your PCMCIA slot work?

----------

## LordPhobos

Actually, I installed SuSE 9.1 with AMD64 support (cd2 of the set). I suppose I could try to reinstall in 32bit mode, but that defeats the purpose of a 64bit cpu.  :Very Happy: 

I don't know if pcmcia works or not because I don't have any pcmcia cards to test it with. Is there some other way to test it?

----------

## rally

Does ACPI work ? does it recognize the battery ?

Does the system work after you close and open the screen, or plug and unplug the power?

did you have to pass any specific kernel commands ?

thanks !

----------

## v22

 *LordPhobos wrote:*   

> Actually, I installed SuSE 9.1 with AMD64 support (cd2 of the set). I suppose I could try to reinstall in 32bit mode, but that defeats the purpose of a 64bit cpu. 
> 
> I don't know if pcmcia works or not because I don't have any pcmcia cards to test it with. Is there some other way to test it?

 

Well, that is your problem then - no ATI 3-D 64-Bit drivers, yet...

----------

## Seeratlas

Well, I have all I need working now on my 6805, and like it a lot, the only thing left is that I cannot get any of the file sharing proggies to work. I'd like to use FastTrack and giFT but tho I can get the daemon to run and hook up, every time I try to do a search, it disconnects the daemon and kills the search. Doesn't seem to matter which front end I use..I've tried giftui, and apollon (i run kde 3.2.2.)

If I had this working I'd be happy  :Smile:  anyone got any ideas? or had success with this? 

also is anyone running Neverwinter Nights or Baldur's Gate on Gentoo with this lappie?  :Smile: 

seer

----------

## Dariush

Has anyone of you succeeded in getiing function keys working in emachines (m6807)? I am mostly interested on Fn+f2 that turns on wireless card. 

I have got ndiswrapper installed and so far everything looks fine. But I am stock on turning the wireless card on! To continue my testing I have to get the card turned on first 

Thanks for your insight and help. 

PS:I am running mm-sources-rc2.mm2 which is 2.6.7 with mm patches!

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

 *Quote:*   

> Has anyone of you succeeded in getiing function keys working in emachines (m6807)? I am mostly interested on Fn+f2 that turns on wireless card. 

 

Seeing as Linux doesn't have a driver for the wireless, I doubt you'll be able to turn it on. 

I have the 6805 and haven't been able to get the lan card to work.  It works in that it comes up in ifconfig and has an ip address and such, but i can't get it to work with dhcp. If i run the /etc/init.d/eth0 script it just sits there and finally comes back as a failed.  If i then to do a ifconfig, eth0 isn't even there.

The lan card works with the 2004.1 live cd, but that's it.  And yes, I have passed the noapci aipc flags to the kernel.  If anyone has had success compiling and getting the card to work, please gimme some clues( or your kernel config file ) plz.

Cheers,

Chest

----------

## amnion

Have you tried using eth1 instead of eth0?  

On my 6805, the ethernet port is eth1. This gave me uncountable headaches before I realized it.  Also, did you create your kernel with genkernel, using the emachines kernel config?

----------

## wog_boy

OK I got the Universal AMD64 cd and the packages cd... After reading trough thousands of post I realized that on my cd there's an option called EMACHINES that means that I should have read thousands/2 posts... STILL I'm a complete noob to Linux and I'd like to get this thing running, I dont have a broadband connection and I got my cds from an online shop.

So please please dont tell me I'll have to download crap... !

----------

## nileshnimkar

Again long time no see. Finally I have everything up and running including the sound, touch pad, battery manager , apmd etc. The only sad thing is Wireless. 

     I downloded driverloader from linuxant. They allow you to load XP drivers on unix. Tried to compile it but it barfed saying it is meant only for 32 bit linux. Well has anyone had any luck with wireless and I mean the built in one.

    Another thing is when I play movies, they play well in windowed but really choppy in full screen mode. Any idea ? Is 3-D accleration not being used ?

----------

## wog_boy

I don't think 3d accel has anything to do with playing movies...

Can someone tell me the easyest way to create the nescessary partitions to install gentoo WITHOUT deleting my winxp partition ??? I'd only be using it for desktop use nothing serious like game server or mail server etc...

----------

## badcherry

The way that XP is installed on this HD makes it very difficult to save.  As far as I could tell when the restore CD installs XP in wipes the HD and doesn't make a partition, but instead just drops the WinXP image directly on an unpartitioned HD.  There was no HD tool or anything that I could find that would allow you to resize or modify this without destoring it.  You best option as far as what to do would be to find a way to trick the install CD into installing on a partition.  Perhaps running it emulated in some fashion would allow you to achive this.  Myself I took a bit of an easier route (afterspending weeks trying to save the original XP image) and borrowed an illegal copy of XP and installed it into a partition and used the drivers off of the backup cd's.

Good Luck working with the original XP image, you'll need it.

----------

## badcherry

I have need to get my gentoo install on my M6805 on a PPP connection.  As far as I can tell I can't get the builtin modem to work, and my exteral needs a port to use so those are n't the best of options right now.  Anyone have any luck with a pcmcia card in it.  Does pcmcia work at all?  I can't seem to find any stores about pcmcia.

----------

## badcherry

One other thing to consider other than the pcmcia port is the usb port.  Any thoughts on getting a usb modem to work, or any one I should look for.

----------

## badcherry

Off all the features that I don't have working on my laptop right now that I wouldl ike to get working it hibernation.  Does anyone know how to get this to work with gnu/linux?  Is it possible with the current bios bugs?

----------

## layyze

I succesfully got my Broadcom wireless working on my m6809 using ndiswrapper:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1255066#1255066

----------

## stuuf

 *badcherry wrote:*   

> hibernation.  Does anyone know how to get this to work with gnu/linux?

 

"Hibernation" anywhere outside the context of recent Windows releases is usually known as "suspend". The Linux Software Suspend (swsusp) project has a suspend function that can be patched into the kernel. Unlike older hardware-based suspend systems, this is entirely software-based, and shouldn't present and conflicts with the machine. It simply saves memory to a swap partition and reloads it automatically at the next boot. Problems sometimes arise with X, where the video card registers are not always restored properly

http://swsusp.sf.net/

----------

## v22

I acquired another BIOS!  It is from a recently purchased m6809.  Using kernel 2.6.x it works without the PCI=NOACPI and NOAPIC parameters.

In kernel 2.4.x I still have the same issues.

Keep 'em comming....

----------

## mankei

wow thanks v22! I tried the M6809 bios on my M6805 and it works like a charm! I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7, there's no more need for exotic patches or pci=noacpi or noapic, USB can be compiled as modules, cpufreq works, no more hangs when pressing Fn+Fx keys, brightness keys work perfectly, ACPID responds to power and sleep buttons and opening/closing lid, all multimedia keys can be captured by xev and gnome keyboard shortcuts, even swsusp works by echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep and appending resume=/dev/hda2 (my swap partition) to the kernel command line! It seems that the M6809 bios has all the bugs fixed! The only weird thing is that the screen would turn very dim once the kernel boots, but a dose of Fn+F8 will bring back the brightness.

----------

## scottymace

 *v22 wrote:*   

> I acquired another BIOS!  It is from a recently purchased m6809.  Using kernel 2.6.x it works without the PCI=NOACPI and NOAPIC parameters.
> 
> In kernel 2.4.x I still have the same issues.
> 
> Keep 'em comming....

 

Cool, I've been waiting for someone to come up with alternate BIOS's.  Does the m6809 BIOS have a proper PST table?  Can we finally get throttling support?  The current 2.6.7 kernel seems to work around the issue somewhat, but cpudyn gives me two speeds, that's it.  I don't really want to flash unless there is something there that is significant.

Scotty

----------

## scottymace

 *mankei wrote:*   

> wow thanks v22! I tried the M6809 bios on my M6805 and it works like a charm! I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7, there's no more need for exotic patches or pci=noacpi or noapic, USB can be compiled as modules, cpufreq works, no more hangs when pressing Fn+Fx keys, brightness keys work perfectly, ACPID responds to power and sleep buttons and opening/closing lid, all multimedia keys can be captured by xev and gnome keyboard shortcuts, even swsusp works by echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep and appending resume=/dev/hda2 (my swap partition) to the kernel command line! It seems that the M6809 bios has all the bugs fixed! The only weird thing is that the screen would turn very dim once the kernel boots, but a dose of Fn+F8 will bring back the brightness.

 

Well I guess that answers part of my question about significant improvements.  I guess I'll be a-flashin'!  Thanks v22!

Scotty

----------

## needlern1

Thanks v2! I'll second mankei's comments and add that I had just built the gentoo-dev-sources for 2.6.7-r7 and lost keyboard functionality! Ran the bios upgrade and all works as described. Bill

----------

## tcma

Do Windows XP still works with the new bios?

I apologize that I still need it though.

 *mankei wrote:*   

> wow thanks v22! I tried the M6809 bios on my M6805 and it works like a charm! I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7, there's no more need for exotic patches or pci=noacpi or noapic, USB can be compiled as modules, cpufreq works, no more hangs when pressing Fn+Fx keys, brightness keys work perfectly, ACPID responds to power and sleep buttons and opening/closing lid, all multimedia keys can be captured by xev and gnome keyboard shortcuts, even swsusp works by echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep and appending resume=/dev/hda2 (my swap partition) to the kernel command line! It seems that the M6809 bios has all the bugs fixed! The only weird thing is that the screen would turn very dim once the kernel boots, but a dose of Fn+F8 will bring back the brightness.

 

----------

## Vesentac

 *tcma wrote:*   

> Do Windows XP still works with the new bios?
> 
> I apologize that I still need it though.
> 
> 

 

Of course!! Why wouldnt it?

----------

## LordPhobos

 *Vesentac wrote:*   

>  *tcma wrote:*   Do Windows XP still works with the new bios?
> 
> I apologize that I still need it though.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hehe, because it's Windows. And because there is no real reason as to why it shouldn't work, that means that it has every intent to NOT work.  :Smile: 

[side note: I type this from within Windows, so I'm not just a Windows basher]

----------

## randori

I am new to Gentoo, after experiementing with slackware, mandrake, and suse.  I switched over because of my new machine (m6805), and I must say, I am incredibly impressed with the gentoo community.  I have been following this thread, and it has kept me out of the mud by the numerous suggestions offered by all.

Just wanted to express my thanks.

-randori

----------

## scottymace

Anybody have any luck getting the modem working from the slmodem 2.9.7-r2 ebuild?  I keep getting "device busy"  errors when I try to use it.  The module loads ok, and the symlink is set up ok.  2.6.7-gentoo-r8 kernel with the intel alsa modem module compiled and loaded.  I tried it without that first, and got the same error. 

Scott

----------

## Dariush

 *mankei wrote:*   

> wow thanks v22! I tried the M6809 bios on my M6805 and it works like a charm! I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7, there's no more need for exotic patches or pci=noacpi or noapic, USB can be compiled as modules, cpufreq works, no more hangs when pressing Fn+Fx keys, brightness keys work perfectly, ACPID responds to power and sleep buttons and opening/closing lid, all multimedia keys can be captured by xev and gnome keyboard shortcuts, even swsusp works by echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep and appending resume=/dev/hda2 (my swap partition) to the kernel command line! It seems that the M6809 bios has all the bugs fixed! The only weird thing is that the screen would turn very dim once the kernel boots, but a dose of Fn+F8 will bring back the brightness.

 

Could someone tell me where to get WinPhlash utility to do the upgrading?

Thanks

----------

## Vesentac

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=762939

----------

## frohman

I tryed to use portage to download xfree-4.3.99, but it only had ebuilds for 4.3.0-r6, 4.3.0-r7, and 4.3.0-r8 (hard masked).  I went to XFree86's website to find the source for 4.3.99, but the only had source for 4.3.0 and 4.4.0.  Does 4.4.0 work in Gentoo?  Also, if it was released in February, why isn't there an ebuild for it five months later?  If I compile xfree 4.4.0 on my own, will I break portage or the dependancies?

----------

## scottymace

 *confidential007 wrote:*   

> I tryed to use portage to download xfree-4.3.99, but it only had ebuilds for 4.3.0-r6, 4.3.0-r7, and 4.3.0-r8 (hard masked).  I went to XFree86's website to find the source for 4.3.99, but the only had source for 4.3.0 and 4.4.0.  Does 4.4.0 work in Gentoo?  Also, if it was released in February, why isn't there an ebuild for it five months later?  If I compile xfree 4.4.0 on my own, will I break portage or the dependancies?

 

Use xorg.  Xfree changed their license, and it is no longer compatible with GPL.  I think I read that Gentoo is moving away from it in favor of Xorg, and in fact, it is now the default for AMD64 arch.  There are a couple of howto's in the forums here.  I'm using it in 32-bit mode, and with the ati drivers I have full 3d accelleration.  I had it running when I was using 64-bit as well, but no 3d accell. 

Scott

----------

## tcma

How to mount the dvd drive?

This does not work:

# mount -rw -t iso9660  /dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given

# ls  /mnt/cdrom

# mount

/dev/hda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

----------

## tcma

I used alsamixer v1.0.5 for the sound card VIA 8235 to turn volume up 100% for every controls which allow me to do that (e.g Master, Master M, PCM, ... ) but the sound is still not loud, is there a way to increase the volume or this is the way the sound is?

----------

## scottymace

 *tcma wrote:*   

> How to mount the dvd drive?
> 
> This does not work:
> 
> # mount -rw -t iso9660  /dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

Don't try to mount it as -w.  It's read only media, at least from the context of mounting it.  Also, try using -t udf if it is a DVD disc.  You can also try -t auto

Scott

----------

## frohman

I am now running Xorg w/ KDE  :Very Happy:    To get the machine running with the 2.6.7 kernel, I flashed my BIOS as mentioned earlier in this thread.  Now, the built in keyboard does not function once Gentoo starts booting.  It works fine in grub, but only the brightness adjustments work after that.  

Also, on a somewhat unrelated topic, my Logitec wireless mouse does not work correctly.  (The mouse is part of a desktop setup that also has a wireless keyboard, which is what I am typing with right now.)  It worked just right off of the live CD, but now it does strange things when I move it, like select random things without me pressing any buttons.  If anyone knows what settings to put in my xorgconfig file, it would be greatly appreciated.  The touchpad becomes annoying after about one minuite.

----------

## scottymace

 *confidential007 wrote:*   

> I am now running Xorg w/ KDE    To get the machine running with the 2.6.7 kernel, I flashed my BIOS as mentioned earlier in this thread.  Now, the built in keyboard does not function once Gentoo starts booting.  It works fine in grub, but only the brightness adjustments work after that.  
> 
> Also, on a somewhat unrelated topic, my Logitec wireless mouse does not work correctly.  (The mouse is part of a desktop setup that also has a wireless keyboard, which is what I am typing with right now.)  It worked just right off of the live CD, but now it does strange things when I move it, like select random things without me pressing any buttons.  If anyone knows what settings to put in my xorgconfig file, it would be greatly appreciated.  The touchpad becomes annoying after about one minuite.

 

Your kernel needs to have evdev enabled, I have mine as a module, and USB compiled into the kernel, not as a module.

For the mouse problem,  pass this to the kernel, psmouse.proto=imps

Make sure that your XF86Config file has the mouse defined thusly: 

```

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

If you use /dev/input/mice, you don't need to set up a secondary mouse device to send core events to.  I use an external USB mouse and my touchpad and the both work at the same time.

Scott

----------

## Dariush

 *mankei wrote:*   

> wow thanks v22! I tried the M6809 bios on my M6805 and it works like a charm! I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7, there's no more need for exotic patches or pci=noacpi or noapic, USB can be compiled as modules, cpufreq works, no more hangs when pressing Fn+Fx keys, brightness keys work perfectly, ACPID responds to power and sleep buttons and opening/closing lid, all multimedia keys can be captured by xev and gnome keyboard shortcuts, even swsusp works by echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep and appending resume=/dev/hda2 (my swap partition) to the kernel command line! It seems that the M6809 bios has all the bugs fixed! The only weird thing is that the screen would turn very dim once the kernel boots, but a dose of Fn+F8 will bring back the brightness.

 

Could one of you that used the BIOS from (http://www.rmecc.com/~v2/em/index.html) send me a copy of your new dsdt file?  I am debugging the original bios (DSDT) and I like to compare the differences in the new BIOS.

I do appreciate if you do: cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat and send me the dsdt.dat file>  Please send it to abirjandi@tele2.fr and abirjandi@hotmail.com

Many thanks for your help.

----------

## frohman

Thanks.  Now my mouse works  :Cool:  .  For the keyboard, how do I enable evdev.  I did not see an option for this in the kernel .config file.

----------

## scottymace

 *confidential007 wrote:*   

> Thanks.  Now my mouse works  .  For the keyboard, how do I enable evdev.  I did not see an option for this in the kernel .config file.

 

Here:

```
# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set
```

----------

## scottymace

 *Dariush wrote:*   

>  *mankei wrote:*   wow thanks v22! I tried the M6809 bios on my M6805 and it works like a charm! I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7, there's no more need for exotic patches or pci=noacpi or noapic, USB can be compiled as modules, cpufreq works, no more hangs when pressing Fn+Fx keys, brightness keys work perfectly, ACPID responds to power and sleep buttons and opening/closing lid, all multimedia keys can be captured by xev and gnome keyboard shortcuts, even swsusp works by echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep and appending resume=/dev/hda2 (my swap partition) to the kernel command line! It seems that the M6809 bios has all the bugs fixed! The only weird thing is that the screen would turn very dim once the kernel boots, but a dose of Fn+F8 will bring back the brightness. 
> 
> Could one of you that used the BIOS from (http://www.rmecc.com/~v2/em/index.html) send me a copy of your new dsdt file?  I am debugging the original bios (DSDT) and I like to compare the differences in the new BIOS.
> 
> I do appreciate if you do: cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat and send me the dsdt.dat file>  Please send it to abirjandi@tele2.fr and abirjandi@hotmail.com
> ...

 

OK, sent.  Enjoy

----------

## tcma

I forgot to include these errors in my previous post when mounting a CD:

# mount -r -t auto /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

# mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,

       or too many mounted file systems

# mount -rw -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given

'ls' does not display anything:

 # ls  /mnt/cdrom

# umount  /mnt/cdrom

umount: /mnt/cdrom: not mounted

Therefore still has a problem mount a CD.

mount -r -t udf /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

works for mounting a DVD (but not a CD).  Good!

 *scottymace wrote:*   

>  *tcma wrote:*   How to mount the dvd drive?
> 
> This does not work:
> 
> # mount -rw -t iso9660  /dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

----------

## scottymace

 *tcma wrote:*   

> I forgot to include these errors in my previous post when mounting a CD:
> 
> # mount -r -t auto /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error
> ...

 

Sounds like you didn't build iso9660 filesystem support in your kernel.

----------

## frohman

I already had evdev set as a module, so I set it to compile in, but the keyboard still didn't work.    Since so many packages fail to compile in 64-bit, I fave decided to start over with everything in 32-bit so the ATI drivers and the Broadcom drivers will work.  See you in a few days.

----------

## frohman

Arrgh!!!  I wiped my Gentoo install, including my /boot volume.  Unfortunately, grub is still installed.  This means that I am currently not able to boot anything off of my hard drive.  

What compiler flags do you set to make portage compile everything as 32-bit?  I thought I had it figured out, but I keep getting compile errors about specifying illegal 32-bit registers.  I tryed setting CHOST to i686 and -march=athlon-xp.  This worked for a while, but then it bombed with the illegal registers.  I also tryed CHOST=x86_64 and -march=athlon64 -m32.  I also tryed CHOST=x86_64 and -march=athlon-xp.  Now I cannot even get anything to compile with CHOST=x86_64 and no -march and only get illegal registers errors.  Untill I get the system bootstrapped, I cannot install grub and make my system bootable again.

----------

## tcma

I have UDF file system support by module (M) and ISO 9660 CDROM file system support built-in (*) .

Why it seems DVD UDF is supported but ISO 9660 file system is not?

 *scottymace wrote:*   

>  *tcma wrote:*   I forgot to include these errors in my previous post when mounting a CD:
> 
> # mount -r -t auto /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error
> ...

 

----------

## frohman

I started over...again.  I tryed CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -m32" and MAKEOPTS="-j2", and portage compiles just fine.  However, while gettext is configuring itself for compilation, when it checks the default output of the C compiler, it returns "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables".  I am booting off of the 2004.1 Universal LiveCD and the build has worked before.  (That is, in normal 64-bit.)

----------

## tcma

I discovered this problem occurred only for audio CD, but not for data CD.

i.e. mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

works for data CD but not audio CD.

 *tcma wrote:*   

> I have UDF file system support by module (M) and ISO 9660 CDROM file system support built-in (*) .
> 
> Why it seems DVD UDF is supported but ISO 9660 file system is not?
> 
>  *scottymace wrote:*    *tcma wrote:*   I forgot to include these errors in my previous post when mounting a CD:
> ...

 

----------

## frohman

(Sigh of relief.)  Well, after unpacking the stage 1 tar ball again and setting normal compiler flags (no changing architecture), everything compiled and I got grub reinstalled.  At least I now have a functioning Windows installation to use for the web and homework.

Will someone please tell me the options that I have to set in make.conf to force everything to compile as 32-bit so I can use alot ot the software that is out there for linux.  Alot of packages refuse to compile in 64-bit.Last edited by frohman on Sun Jul 25, 2004 3:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scottymace

 *Quote:*   

> I discovered this problem occurred only for audio CD, but not for data CD.
> 
> i.e. mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
> 
> works for data CD but not audio CD.

 

Well then you don't have a problem.  You can't mount audio cd's like regular cd's.  Try loading you favorite cd playing software, or CD ripper, and try to access it that way.  I just tested this on my KDE install, using kscd,and though I can't mount it and "see" the files, I can get to them.

Scott

----------

## tcma

Log in as tcma:

xmms can be used to play a MP3 file but not an audio CD.  It do not see any files on the audio CD.

ksCD can display the CD title.

Clicking "Play" button, ksCD timer will keep increasing but no music is heard.

Log in as root:

/usr/bin/xmms

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.so: undefined symbol: FLAC__plugin_common__init_dither_context

emerge -p libxmms-flac

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "libxmms-flac".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

 *scottymace wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I discovered this problem occurred only for audio CD, but not for data CD.
> 
> i.e. mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
> 
> works for data CD but not audio CD. 
> ...

 

----------

## scottymace

 *tcma wrote:*   

> Log in as tcma:
> 
> xmms can be used to play a MP3 file but not an audio CD.  It do not see any files on the audio CD.
> 
> ksCD can display the CD title.
> ...

 

Have a look at this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186142&highlight=xmmscdread

----------

## snapper73

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has posted tips and what not in this and other threads.

I am officially the newest Gentoo noob.  By wading through the forums (many times) and reading the "handbook" (which is excellent I might add), I was able to get Gentoo installed on my 6805, update the kernel and am now going through the process of installing... err, I mean, emerge-ing X and KDE.

Thanks again!!!! Much props to all the developers, gurus and other helpful ppl!!! 

I'm loving it already...     :Very Happy: 

edit:

I just noticed something weird....

the output from df shows my root filesystem twice!   :Confused: 

I've only got 3 partitions... root, boot and swap.  'mount' shows the same thing, but the contents of /proc/mounts only shows it once.

I found the same problem in the bug list -- but it was old; aparently related to an older version of genkernel that has already been fixed.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## colinb18

I recently bought a M6810. I have given up on 64-bit mode fo rnow, but I ran into a snag at the very beginning of the 32bit install.

As I saw earlier in the thread, a lot of people were having issues with the VIA-Rhine module.  Folowing the advice, I:

```
boot: gentoo noapic

modprobe via-rhine
```

No errors. But no connection. I net-setup eth0 and select dchp, eth0 doesn't show up in ifconfig. I net-setup and enter invalues and eth0 shows up, but can't ping, etc.

Any ideas?[/code]

----------

## stuuf

 *colinb18 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No errors. But no connection. I net-setup eth0 and select dchp, eth0 doesn't show up in ifconfig. I net-setup and enter invalues and eth0 shows up, but can't ping, etc.
> 
> Any ideas?[/code]

 

This confused me too for a while. If your kernel has IEEE 1394/Firewire driver, it will probably detect the 1394 port as a network card before the ethernet card. eth0 will then point to the firewire, and the ethernet card will be eth1.

----------

## colinb18

I just saw this as a matter of fact. So I rmmoded eth1394.. but where to go from here? Nothing I try in net-setup gets a connection going.

----------

## bswrchrd

Hey how is everyone with only Gentoo installed loading the M6809 bios? I am at a loss. Thanks in advance.

----------

## frohman

I am running with the M6809 BIOS and I cannot get the built-in keyboard to function except for the brightess adjustments after I select Gentoo in grub.  I have enabled evdev in my kernel as I was instructed by someone else, but the keyboard still refuses to work.  This is my last hurdle to getting Gentoo to an acceptable operational state.

----------

## scottymace

 *confidential007 wrote:*   

> I am running with the M6809 BIOS and I cannot get the built-in keyboard to function except for the brightess adjustments after I select Gentoo in grub.  I have enabled evdev in my kernel as I was instructed by someone else, but the keyboard still refuses to work.  This is my last hurdle to getting Gentoo to an acceptable operational state.

 

I'll post my config for you tomorrow. It's working perfectly for me.  

Scott

----------

## Vesentac

For those trying to install the 32 bit gentoo on your laptop do this with the x86 live cd.

gentoo pci=noacpi noapic 

To get networking

modprobe via-rhine

then 

dhcpcd eth1

then you're set.

----------

## Dariush

 *v22 wrote:*   

> I acquired another BIOS!  It is from a recently purchased m6809.  Using kernel 2.6.x it works without the PCI=NOACPI and NOAPIC parameters.
> 
> In kernel 2.4.x I still have the same issues.
> 
> Keep 'em comming....

 

V22 has put two more BIOSes in his site.  A word of advise.  First if you decide to go with Arima Bios, you must make sure that your window-xp activation key is disabled.  If you do not do this after upgrade you will see an Arima logo and when windows comes up it will ask you for new activation key.  Do not bother calling neither MS nor emachines won't get any reasonable answer.

However if you install BIOS from emachines M68011 you will not have this issue.

Now before going through all these you should consider the following as I have been testing all of these BIOSes.

Most of the improvements that you are experiencing is not due to the new BIOSes, it is mostly Kernel work arounds.

I dissassembled and compiled the original, and the three new ones.  They have all the same errors!  The only plus on arima BIOS is they have added C3 support to their BIOS.

Also there is only one line of code change between the original and the two new emachine BIOSes posted by v22.

Just for your information I have debugged all bugs except one that I cannot figure it out.  As soon as I get some help and fix the last remaining bug I will post it.

Thanks to v22 that started this process and hopefully we will get there soon.

----------

## scottymace

 *scottymace wrote:*   

>  *confidential007 wrote:*   I am running with the M6809 BIOS and I cannot get the built-in keyboard to function except for the brightess adjustments after I select Gentoo in grub.  I have enabled evdev in my kernel as I was instructed by someone else, but the keyboard still refuses to work.  This is my last hurdle to getting Gentoo to an acceptable operational state. 
> 
> I'll post my config for you tomorrow. It's working perfectly for me.  
> 
> Scott

 

A day late, but here you go.  Keep in mind I've got a lot of modules you may not want.  Mine is the m6805, with the m6809 bios from v22.  I don't send any parameters to the kernel regarding acpi.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_DISK=y

CONFIG_PM_DISK_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

# CONFIG_IBMOL is not set

# CONFIG_IBMLS is not set

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

# CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_DIGI is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_SI is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

#

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

#

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

#

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

#

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=m

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_STD_RESOURCES=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## scottymace

Sorry, I forgot to include my kernel version with my config.

2.6.7-gentoo-r8

----------

## frohman

Well, I use 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 sources.  I looked through your config (I guess you use x86 instead of x86_64) and noticed that I had not enabled AT Keyboard support.  I enabled it, recompiled, and now my built-in keyboard works.  I can't believe I forgot that!  :Embarassed: 

Does anyone know if there are any working drivers for the wireless or video that work in 64-bit (x86_64) installs?  I think I saw that ATI was developing 64-bit Win drivers (currently beta).  If these go final, is there a way to use them in Linux?

----------

## scottymace

 *confidential007 wrote:*   

> Well, I use 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 sources.  I looked through your config (I guess you use x86 instead of x86_64) and noticed that I had not enabled AT Keyboard support.  I enabled it, recompiled, and now my built-in keyboard works.  I can't believe I forgot that! 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any working drivers for the wireless or video that work in 64-bit (x86_64) installs?  I think I saw that ATI was developing 64-bit Win drivers (currently beta).  If these go final, is there a way to use them in Linux?

 

It's all good.  That's why I figured it was best you see a working config to compare.  I did have mine set up using x86_64, but the lack of video, modem, and wireless drivers was a show stopper.  You are out of luck for all of those, except for maybe the ATI drivers, if the ever emerge.  (pun intended)  Your best bet for wireless is to replace your mini pci card for one known to work in 64 bit linux.

Scott

----------

## frohman

I guess my question is whether it would be possible to make drivers for the wireless card (not that I have the ability to) that work in a 64-bit environment, or is the wireless card stuck in the realm of 32-bit OSs?

----------

## colinb18

On a note to everyone, I e-mailed Broadcom asking about the status of their 64-bit wireless driver development, and they said that the drivers should be realeased to the partners this fall. So hopefully soon we can be in 64bit land completely!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## needlern1

scottymace is known to have said:

 *Quote:*   

> It's all good. That's why I figured it was best you see a working config to compare. I did have mine set up using x86_64, but the lack of video, modem, and wireless drivers was a show stopper. You are out of luck for all of those, except for maybe the ATI drivers, if the ever emerge. (pun intended) Your best bet for wireless is to replace your mini pci card for one known to work in 64 bit linux.
> 
> 

 

For the benefit of late comers to this and other similar threads I add that I've used various forms of x86_64 from the beginning. I'm not a gamer(no need for hi-tech video, etc)  and am willing to 'roll my own' apps in 32 bit compiles when necessary(I'm working on gnucash right now, as I can't seem to compile in 'ofx' and 'scheduled transactions' crashes my app, but except for those two things it works fine).

I'm able to print wirelessly using cups and a Linksys Printserver, surf with my 802.11b pcmcia card (could buy a .11g card if I wanted to), have no need (yet?) for a modem, and watch dvd's with mplayer! Also look forward to 64bit drivers from Broadcom.

There is one thing I could use some help on and that is getting sound out of my cdrom. I get sound from my speakers with mplayer using the combo cdrom/dvd, but if I just put in a cd I can't hear, uh, squat.  I'm missing some little thing somewhere. alsamixer shows everything unmuted. I don't have oss compiled and in the alsa portion of my .config I do have the two or three oss items compiled.  I think I've even tried it without those two or three things. Nada seems to work.

Anyway, love my little m6805. Bill   :Razz: 

----------

## johnnyx

Dear All,

I have an M6805 with original BIOS.  I can boot fine from the LiveCD, but get no response from my keyboard or touchpad on reboot.  I see there is a bug here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56669 that describes the problem.

I emailed eMachines and, surprise, they said no BIOS upgrade for me.   Oh, and also that if I did change my BIOS with non-official one that they'd have no more support for me if anything went wrong and my laptop turned into a doorstop.

It looks like the upshot is to either abandon this project of getting Gentoo-64 installed until 56669 is resolved or upgrade my BIOS with v22s ROM.

Any help you can offer would be much appreciated.

Yours truly,

Mr. X

...gotta go, crack don't smoke itself...

----------

## scottymace

 *johnnyx wrote:*   

> Dear All,
> 
> I have an M6805 with original BIOS.  I can boot fine from the LiveCD, but get no response from my keyboard or touchpad on reboot.  I see there is a bug here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56669 that describes the problem.
> 
> I emailed eMachines and, surprise, they said no BIOS upgrade for me.   Oh, and also that if I did change my BIOS with non-official one that they'd have no more support for me if anything went wrong and my laptop turned into a doorstop.
> ...

 

Trust me, upgrade the BIOS.  It fixes many things.  If you don't want to, start at the beginning of this thread and read, your answers are there.

Scott

----------

## johnnyx

 *scottymace wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trust me, upgrade the BIOS.  It fixes many things.  If you don't want to, start at the beginning of this thread and read, your answers are there.
> 
> Scott

 

I've actually read this thread about 30 times in the last four days.    :Wink:   That's why I was really excited about the emachines kernel on the LiveCD and the genkernel config for same.  When the LiveCD did everything as expected I was very happy.  I guess that's why 56669 is so frustrating.  I did all the stuff as per the instructions, but something got hosed in the kernel sources between 2.6.2-r3 and 2.6.7-r9.  

I understand that flashing the BIOS will solve the issue, and I may do that, but it's really not a solution to the bug, it's a workaround.  

Does anyone know the last kernel known to work with the original M6805 BIOS?  Would it work to unmerge gentoo-dev-sources and re-emerge that specific version, then use the genkernel config?

Sorry for being so paranoid.  I haven't even paid the credit card bill for this laptop yet and being told by tech support that there's nothing they'll do to help if the BIOS flash goes wrong is a little bit frightening.  $1200 doorstops suck.    :Smile: 

Another silly n00b question: What's the best way to tell if and when a bug is going to be fixed?  Also, should the AMD64 installation notes say something about the M6805-specific install problems?  

Yours truly,

Mr. X

...not giving up...

----------

## scottymace

 *johnnyx wrote:*   

>  *scottymace wrote:*   
> 
> Trust me, upgrade the BIOS.  It fixes many things.  If you don't want to, start at the beginning of this thread and read, your answers are there.
> 
> Scott 
> ...

 

No, the M6805 BIOS is crippled.  Any attempt by the ACPI dev team to make the problem go away is a workaround for a crappy BIOS.  A BIOS flash going wrong is a rare thing.  Just make sure AC is plugged in, and you don't have a bunch of monkeys running loose in the same room when you do it.  Also, I know a guy who powered his laptop off while flashing, and he got it replaced, because he didn't tell the tech he was flashing the BIOS. "Just went to turn it on, and poof!"

Scott

----------

## needlern1

As I've mentioned in earlier pages of this thread, I too upgraded my bios. If you don't want to, there's nothing stopping you from using any kernel you've got that works for you. If the genkernel worked go back to it.  I originally built mine with 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 and keep it and several other kernels on hand in case of emergency needs.  I currently am using 2.6.7-gentoo-r9. HTH, Bill

----------

## thither

I also found that 2.6.3-r2 was the last gentoo-dev-sources that worked for me before I flashed my BIOS.  Using v2's m6809 BIOS I've been running great on 2.6.7.

----------

## VMIfox

I'm currently using the newest gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r12 in 32 bits, with the original m6805 BIOS - I considered flashing it, but just haven't gotten around to it.  I am still passing the pci=noacpi kernel parameter though.

----------

## tcma

I am thinking of buying a USB keyboard and connect to the Emachines 6807.

It will work for windows and linux, won't it?

----------

## frohman

You should have no problem.

I use the Logitech Wireless Duo Optical (I think that is its name) with no problems.  Actually, they worked right out of the box, while I had to tinker some to get the laptop's keyboard to work.

----------

## tcma

Does anyone get the DVD burner on Emachines M6807 Laptop working on either 32 bit or 64 bit AMD linux?

What program do you use? dvd+rw-tools?

Do you use DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R or DVD+RW disks?

----------

## badcherry

Here is an email I've been tossing back and forth with Linux-support@smlink.com  I don't know what to make of what I'm urged to do...use the windows driver?  How & why?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please try our windows driver on it and tell me if it works OK and what the response from modem properties -> diagnostics is so "I can determine what modem you have".
> 
> Take care.
> ...

 

----------

## quattrorally

 *confidential007 wrote:*   

> Well, I use 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 sources.  I looked through your config (I guess you use x86 instead of x86_64) and noticed that I had not enabled AT Keyboard support.  I enabled it, recompiled, and now my built-in keyboard works.  I can't believe I forgot that! 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any working drivers for the wireless or video that work in 64-bit (x86_64) installs?  I think I saw that ATI was developing 64-bit Win drivers (currently beta).  If these go final, is there a way to use them in Linux?

 

could you post your config file ?

thanks

----------

## tcma

How to make the onboard SD and CF readers work?

 *scottymace wrote:*   

> Spoony:
> 
> I'm using the 1.4 athlon-xp stage3 install, and the 2.6.3 kernel.  The via-rhine  works perfectly.  I have pci=noacpi and psmouse.proto=imps as kernel parameters.  
> 
> I used the config file at http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/ as a base for my kernel, and added some drivers for various USB items I have, or may get.  I am compiling all my packages as x86 athlon-xp, but I did compile my kernel as an amd64.  Everything seems to be working perfectly, but powernow-k8 will not load.  I'm hoping the ACPI dev guys can come up with a workaround.
> ...

 

----------

## frohman

Anyone having trouble with their hard drive?  I have had at least one bad block show up on my root partition and now kde segfaults on start.  I would replace the hard drive since the laptop is still under its service plan, but I don't have the time and also I am not sure that I will be able to copy the data off of my /home partition, which is vital since I have some important email that is stored there.

Hope things work out since this is the first time that I have had a hard drive actually start going bad on me.

----------

## tcma

I installed 32 bit x86 linux 2.4.26-r6 on emachines M6807.  Inside kde, pressing the <Fn><F8> keys to increase the brightness of the screen will hang the computer.

My boot parameter in grub.conf file is:

pci=noacpi noapic

If these one or both two parameters are not used, same problem occurred.

----

Edit:

The problem disappear when 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 is used.Last edited by tcma on Sun Sep 19, 2004 1:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frohman

Here's my xorg.conf:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xft"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ghostscript"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/mathfonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# Synaptic touchpad

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Driver   "mouse"

    

    Option    "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option    "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)    

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

EndSection

# Wireless Logitech mouse

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USBmouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcdpanel"

    HorizSync   37.5-60

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Driver     "vga"

    Driver     "radeon"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeonlcd"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    65536

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeonlcd"

    Monitor     "lcdpanel"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Subsection "Display"

    #    Depth       8

    #    Modes       "1280x800 1024x768"

    #    ViewPort    0 0

    #EndSubsection

    #Subsection "Display"

    #    Depth       16

    #    Modes       "1280x800 1024x768"

    #    ViewPort    0 0

    #EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800 1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USBmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

   Option   "RENDER"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

I know that I have some invalid font paths (mostly the /usr/X11R6/libs/X11/fonts/*) and the speedo module has never loaded for me, but I will fix those things after I get my hard drive replaced.  You'd think that hard drives would last longer than four months, but in today's world of throw-aways...

----------

## frohman

I lucked out.  Instead of sending my laptop in for repairs, they replaced my m6805 with a m6810.  All I got was a faster processor, but for free, who can complain.

Now, I have to go and reinstall Gentoo (two days for bootstrapping, system, Xorg, and KDE).  I have decided to go with a 32-bit (x86) install since it quickly became frustrating when programs wouldn't compile because of the 64-bit environment.  That, and now I have wireless and video drivers.  :Very Happy: Last edited by frohman on Sun Oct 24, 2004 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l00ph0le

I am trying to get gentoo on my emachines 6809. I have read this thread many times i tried, making my own kernel and that was a problem. Then i tried doing what is says in this post with with kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r4. I am now having compiling problems. the kernel is not compiling properly. This is the post i am using.

OK 

A lot of confusion has been going on, and people keep going 

to muru.com, which definately has relevant information, but 

that site is getting old, and no longer relevant to Gentoo/AMD64. 

As long as you use gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 or higher, 

the kernel fully supports the emachines m680X laptops. 

The kernel config you should be using is provided with new 

'genkernel' releases. 'emerge genkernel' to install genkernel. 

The kernel config is: 

/usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6-emachines 

You must also pass 'pci=noacpi noapic' to the kernel, please 

DO NOT reverse any of these letters. No typos are accepted here! 

Look very very very closely! noacpi and noapic are different! 

Ok, now that that rant is done with (you can tell too many people 

have made this mistake), we can continue... 

We recommend using a 'genkernel' compiled kernel to get you 

started, here would be your procedure: 

Quote: 

emerge gentoo-dev-sources 

emerge genkernel 

genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6-emachines all 

Once that finishes successfully, you should make a grub.conf 

that looks like this: 

Quote: 

default 0 

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Emachines Kernel 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose pci=noacpi noapic 

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.3-gentoo-r2 

Please NOTE that (hd0,0) is the harddrive, and parition of where 

/boot resides in every instance! root (hd0,0) doesn't mean it 

should point to /dev/hda3, as root refers to the root for grub, 

not your root filesystem. Totally different! (again, you can see 

too many people have made this mistake!) 

Now, you should also emerge hotplug in order to have it 

automatically detect your remaining hardware (e.g. NIC) 

on startup. 

Quote: 

emerge hotplug 

rc-update add hotplug default 

Ok, now once you have it up and running, and if something 

doesn't work, and you've re-read this 20x, then you can ask 

for support!

----------

## tcma

#This is my working grub.conf for Emachines M6807.

#/dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 : windows

#/dev/hda3 : linux boot

#/dev/hda6: linux root

# Boot automatically after 5 secs.

timeout 5

# By default, boot the first entry (which is Linux 2.6.7-r11).

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

#created by genkernel

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317 splash=verbose pci=noacpi noapic psmouse.proto=imps

initrd /initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

#created by manual config: non-genkernel

title Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-manual

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-manual-gentoo root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317 splash=verbose pci=noacpi noapic psmouse.proto=imps

# For booting Windows

title Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

----------

## davecorder

I got a M6810 laptop last weekend after my HP ze4610us died (while still covered by my Best Buy service plan).

Running 32-bit gentoo for now, since I'm not quite comfortable with Gentoo and various drivers (particularly ATI) to make the move to 64-bit at the moment.

My laptop is mostly up and running. Ran into a few glitches on the way:

I initially had firewire support compiled into the kernel and via-rhine compiled as a module. This was causing the firewire controller to grab eth0 on boot and the onboard Ethernet was getting eth1, confusing the startup scripts (and myself, until I figured that out). Right now they're both modules, but only via-rhine is loading on boot and everything is going smoothly.

I bought a PrismGT-based MiniPCI card (Xterasys XG-600) and replaced the built-in Broadcom-based card and have successfully got it up on running with the prism54 drivers. Had no problems swapping wireless cards (both cards even had two antenna connectors). (The Prism54 card also works great under Windows on this laptop.) I spent $40 on the card from http://www.store.yahoo.com/glob2000/xtxg80mipciw.html and I've got a friend who will buy the Broadcom card from me for $40, so it's basically a free upgrade and now I don't have to worry about ndiswrapper and can use Kismet with my onboard card.

Still need to get my Lucent/Orinoco card working in the PC Card slot so I can run Kismet with an external antenna. Can't seem to find a whole lot of definitive info on getting the orinoco card working with monitoring mode, pcmcia-cs, kismet, and kernel 2.6.x. Need to do some more digging.

About the only thing left to do is get X.org installed and working, which will be my weekend project.

Just my 2¢

Dave[/url]

----------

## cheapcomputers

Well it could be anything really..YOU NEED TO CHECK THIS OUT..

If your looking for a new machine, or any computer monitors, or servers check out this link http://www.cheap-computers-canada.com

Its really cheap and fast reliable shipping!

----------

## Louay

I have got the emachine 6811 two week agoo, and I decide to get the gentoo x86-64 on it.

Here is my ashivments/issues:

1)Using the emachine kernel with the CD I could get running very quickly

2)using alsa I could get the sound card working via????? with so litle hassule

3)I still have problem with my mic when I try to use skype for example I hear a lot of noise.

4)I could bet my dvd cdrom up and running but not try the dvdburner yet

5) I could configure my xorg proporly with 1024X768 and 60hz

6)My problems start when I want to configure my broadcom wireless adapter:

1)after try all curently existing wrapper I discove that this is not going to work until boradcom

  -publishise  the datasheet and someone write a driver for linux 

  -give pure linux driver

  -write a windows 64 bit driver and the driver wrapper software wrap it to linux

So I decide to buy my wireless card adapter,and here start new problem, after searching on the web I found that Dlink D-650 work fine,but when I try to install the driver I get to know that I have version B, wich have different cheapset than prism, so that is not supported yet.

Then I got the SMC2835W 54mbit and after a long hassule to get prism and frameware and hotplug and pcmcia support I could get this to run.

7)I try to create tun , so after compiling this in the kernel I still could not get  /dev/net/tun

until I know about udev(or devfsd) things work better.

Current issue not solve yet:

 -I still can't see my digital camera,in my redhat 9 I could just mount it as vfat, but I don't know were to mount in the /dev even udev did not help

-I still can't get my scroll in my touchpad to work

-flash macromedia does not support linux 64 bit yet.

I will think other issue will show up too, but slowly will be resolve with the 64 bit

If someone need help in what I could get going,or can help me with what I could not  please pm me, or put the question in the forum.

Louay

----------

## Spoony

Does anyone know the exact refresh rate for the LCD screen running at 1280x800?  Mine's set to 60Hz and it flickers every now and then....and I haven't googled anything usefull.

----------

## Louay

Here is my monitor setup: it works very good for me, try it

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "emachines"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 31.5-70.0

EndSection

----------

## adrianpaendrag

Hi everyone,

I'm new to these forums and pretty new to Linux, and I have some questions.  I hope you will all bear with me.

I recently purchased a Gateway 7405GX notebook, which I believe to be an eMachines m6810 in a Gateway shell (and if I am mistaken, please feel free to correct me).  I have installed Gentoo 2004.2 32-bit x86 and have spent the last week or so trying to make everything work properly.  I'm running the 2.6.9-r1 kernel from Gentoo (gentoo-dev-sources).  This was a stage-1 install.

There are two things that are still beyond my reach, and after reading through the forums and searching online, I now post these issues in the hopes that someone will be able to help me.

1) Suspend.  I have ACPI compiled into the kernel and run acpid in my default runlevel.  KLaptop recognizes the suspend setting and I can even get it to suspend using KLaptop's interface (Fn + F3 isn't working).  The trouble is, when I try to wake the machine, it refuses.  The lights come back on but the screen remains dark and the keyboard freezes to the point where I have to use the power button to shut down.  Can anyone suggest a possible solution?

2) Sound.  I am running ALSA and VIA82xx sound, both modular.  ALSA starts up just fine, no hiccups that I can see.  I can play MP3s using Xine and I can aplay sounds without any trouble, but the KDE internal sounds don't seem to work, Gaim sounds don't work (except when I'm aplaying them) and Kmplayer will play sounds from files on disk but not from DVDs.  KsCD will say it's playing the disk, as will cdcd, but neither actually makes any sound.  What am I missing?

As for the rest of the common problems, ndiswrapper appears to make the internal wireless card work ok (although it's touchy) and I have no trouble with running the display at 1280 x 800 using the X config files posted earlier.  I haven't yet tried doing any CD burning.  

Any assistance with these two problems would be greatly appreciated, as I have run out of ideas.

Regards,

Adrian

----------

## badcherry

I just reinstalled gentoo for x86 rather than amd64 and everything went very smooth, but had a terrible time with alsa.  I ended up having to build all of alsa into the kernel, installing all o the alsa ebuilds, modifing many configs, and adding "-alsa" to my USE (thats "-alsa" not "+alsa").  It took me 2 days to get sound working again.

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

Though I'd resurrect this from the dead considering that Emachines/Gateway has *finally* come out with an official bios upgrade for the M6805.  

Knoppix runs without any parameters and I'm running SUSE 9.2 as we speak without any boot modifications either.  ACPI seems to work well too.  But none of my lights come on( caps, power etc.)

So if anyone still has this laptop and has installed Gentoo I'd be interested to know how it goes.

----------

## Morbo

No problems for me with a m6805, 32-bit 2.6.9.x kernel. 

The only outstanding issue I have left with gentoo on the m6805 is with the Broadcom wifi chipset. I plan to replace it with a card made by a company that provides proper driver support.

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

Ok, next question is has anyone gotten the ATI 64 bit Drivers to work and if so, what does your XF86Config file look like.

----------

## DaFrEQ

64-bit drivers? For linux?

Where did you find those?

Can you post a link?

Also, a link to the BIOS upgrade would be nice. I've traded in my m6805 for the m6810 thinking it would have been corrected.... nope.

eMachines/Gateway slacked with the continued models just as they did with the m6805.

Tnx.

L8rz

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

BIOS update

As for the ATI drivers, they're available on ATI's site.  I'm using SUSE and they had a RPM for the drivers, so I used those as ATI's native install process sucks.  They should learn from nvidia.[/url]

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> As for the ATI drivers, they're available on ATI's site.

  Really? I just went there and only found this:

From the ATI Site:

Clicked Drivers & Software

Clicked Linux Drivers and Software

Clicked Linux x86_64 - * Notebooks with ATI Graphics

Clicked Notebooks with ATI Graphics - ATI Mobile Graphics products in notebooks

 Which takes me to:

 *Quote:*   

> ATI Mobile Graphics products in notebooks
> 
>     Display drivers and multimedia applications for notebooks with ATI graphics solutions are available for download from your Notebook manufacturer.

  https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

Same 'ol story. ATI says go to eMachines... while eMachines says go to ATI...  :Twisted Evil: 

Also, are you using the SuSE for amd64 (x86-64) distro? or is this just the regular x86-32 you are using?

 *Quote:*   

> BIOS update 

  I'll look into this soon enough, but most likely not until I get home. (currently out at sea)

 *Quote:*   

> They should learn from nvidia

  Agreed! nVidia is definately leading the industry on this aspect, and their preformance. IMHO.

Too bad Voodoo sold their technology to nVidia those years ago. I still have voodoo cards that work perfectly fine... albeit not uber cards because they stopped at the voodoo6 when it was literally blowing up computers.

L8rz

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

Ironically, you don't want to select the the 'mobile in notebooks' choice. Just select the 'Linux Drivers and Software'->'Linux x86_64 Radeon 8500 and higher'->'ATI proprietary....'->And then select XOrg or XFree86 drivers.  The regular ATI linux x86_64 drivers support Mobility Radeon 9600( which is what my M6805 has ) as it states in the release notes.

Here is the direct link.

And I'm using the SUSE x86_64 distro, version 9.2

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok, so I dl'd the .rpm and installed it... but it doesn't friggin work.

The install faq says to run fglrxinfo after the config is done.. which I did:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)
```

Also, after running the fglrxconfig it totaly screws ALL settings... like it just completely friggin ignores the input settings you select. Mouse modal is different, screen resolution... everything.

Here is the XF86Config-4 it created:

```
# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5       

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###
```

 Alot of unecessary crap in there...

Here is my old original default from SuSE install that works perfectly fine (without proper 64-bit ATI drivers...)

```
# /.../

# SaX generated XFree86 config file

# Created on: 2004-10-07T15:43:28-0500.

#

# Version: 4.8

# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <sax@suse.de>, 2002

#

# Automatically generated by [ISaX] (4.8)

# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!

#

Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

  FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "v4l"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "Keyboard"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[3]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Name" "USB-Mouse;IMPS/2"

  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  DisplaySize  320 240

  HorizSync    30-82

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "1280X1024@60HZ"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "--> LCD"

  VertRefresh  40-60

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 108.00 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +HSync +VSync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 16

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1280x1024" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "RV350 NP"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "radeon"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  VendorName   "ATI"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[3]" "SendCoreEvents"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection
```

So, I tried going thru and editing a few things in the new file, but then the damn X-srvr wouldn't start. Besides, after running the fglrxinfo it pretty much says it isn't running with ATI drivers.

So, any one else have any luck?

L8rz

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

Did you download the rpm's from SUSE's site? I ask because I assumed you were using gentoo.  SUSE has custom rpm's that work with little or no manual configuration of the XOrg config files.  ATI's process is *terrible*.  I installed SUSE's in about 5 minutes and it worked.

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/supplementary/X/ATI/suse92/x86_64/fglrx/ ( for 9.2 suse)

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/supplementary/X/ATI/suse91/x86_64/fglrx/ ( for 9.1 )

Read the README files in the directories for the drivers for how to install.

----------

## DaFrEQ

Ok, so I dl'd the SuSE 9.1 rpm.

Now, before I go about installing this (or attempting to I've got a few questions:

Fist, I read the README at that link, and it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Known Issues
> 
> - driver only supports 24bit color depth
> ...

 

Is this true? Because that completely defeats the whole purpose. And, the m68** (64-bit series) is all AMD64.  :Question: 

Also in that same README file it says:

 *Quote:*   

> The driver supports RV250, RV280, R200, RV350, R300, R350 chipsets of
> 
> ATI. Popular boards using these chipsets are:
> 
>          - ATI Radeon 8500 / 9100
> ...

 

But, my laptop says it has ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 which is not on the list... unless the Radeon 9600 or Mobility M9 fits the quota.

??

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

Man, you have bad luck.  I'm using SUSE 9.2, which had none of these issues.  If it says that the 9.1 version driver doesn't support AMD64, then I guess your out of luck.  My only solution would be to upgrade to 9.2, its free after all.

----------

## DaFrEQ

No not bad luck, just gay friggin support.

And every time I "attempt" the update to 9.2, it completely screws my system because of this stuipd BIOS problem.

So basically, I'll have to just wait until I get home, buy 9.2, then re-install SuSE alltogether... pretty damn convienent if you asked me... for Novell that is.

Funny how SuSE never did this kinda crap b4 Novell bought them. Go figure. Screw the little people out of a few dollars. Typical big business.

----------

## Chest_Rockwell

If your bios not up to date and your model is the 6810, you may want to try upgrading if you haven't, using the 6805 bios link I showed you.  They use the same chipset, so I would suspect it would work.  Just be aware that it would void your warranty, unless you flash it back to the original.  And if you haven't ever flashed your bios, be aware that you can hose your computer, as in death, dead, can't use it anymore.

Once, I upgraded my bios, all my linux problems dissapeared.  Even if you buy 9.2, with a screwy bios it still may not install properly.  I think Emachines( now Gateway ) is the villan here, not SUSE.  The only reason emachines upgraded the 6805 bios is because XP SP2 wouldn't install properly.

And I got SUSE 9.2 for free.  You can download the personal version for free, then use Yast to upgrade to all the 9.2 professional tools.

----------

## DaFrEQ

 *Quote:*   

> If your bios not up to date and your model is the 6810, you may want to try upgrading if you haven't, using the 6805 bios link I showed you. They use the same chipset, so I would suspect it would work.

 

Well at that link, they didn't have one for the 6810 specifically. I'm pretty sure that they are the same chipset. Probably the only difference in the machine is the processor speed. However, I think I recall reading something about a warning not using the 6805/6809 BIOS update on the 6810. I can't recall the exact reasoning, but it seems to be sticking in my head for some reason. Usually that means it was significant enough to warrant me not to try it.

 *Quote:*   

> And if you haven't ever flashed your bios, be aware that you can hose your computer, as in death, dead, can't use it anymore. 

 

Ya I've done it before. So it shouldn't be a problem. Actually, what I should do is take it back to Best Buy and Demand that they do it for me. Since I've a warranty and all. Besides, I paid for a product that didn't work properly, and I don't feel that I should be the one trying to fix it. No matter how insignificant the problem may be. That's just poor business ethics.

 *Quote:*   

>  I think Emachines( now Gateway ) is the villan here, not SUSE.

 

What I meant earlier is how the drivers work with AMD64 in 9.2 but not 9.1. There aren't that many significant changes between 9.1 and 9.2, so I just find it kinda silly that the drivers dont work on AMD64 for 9.1... especially considering that AMD was the first to come to market with the 64. That just seems kinda backwards. It just sorta seems that Novell is pushing SuSE towards the DeadHat/Fedora angle. Big business only. With each small "insignificant" change they make on their part, it eventually drastically affects the end user more. Which is why I hate ATI and wish I could get a descent lappy with nVidia.

I'll just have to go back to Gentoo I guess.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> And I got SUSE 9.2 for free. You can download the personal version for free, then use Yast to upgrade to all the 9.2 professional tools.

 

Ya I know, but I'd rather just have the complete disk sets, because everytime I'm out at sea, or traveling for work, someone always wants to try SuSE, so I try to have the latest version. This is more a personal peeve than an actual problem.

Anyway, tnx for your input. I'll most likely try it all out once I get home next week.

L8rz

----------

